# BSNL to offer broadband connectivity at 2 mbps



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 15, 2006)

---------------
*www.dailyindia.com/show/93096.php/BSNL-to-provide-broadband-connectivity-at-2-mbps
*www.hindu.com/2006/12/15/stories/2006121504941900.htm
---------------
*bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm
---------------
New Delhi, Dec 14 (IANS) State-run telecom major *Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd (BSNL)* is all set to offer an 'aggressive' broadband plan having a speed of *upto 2 mbps*, Communications and IT Minister *Dayanidhi Maran* said Thursday evening here.In an effort to boost the growth of broadband connections in the country, the minister today held a round-table conference with the chief executives of Indian telecom companies. 

'Broadband penetration in the country is quite modest at about 3 million connections. To trigger growth in this sector, BSNL has come out with an aggressive plan of providing 5 million broadband connections in the year 2007 with a minimum download speed of 2 mbps (megabit per second),' the minister said."In this round-table conference I have asked the private operators to roll out similar plans for broadband connectivity," Maran told reporters on the sidelines of the conference.

Some of the big names who attended the conference are Anil Ambani of *Reliance Infocom*, Ramalinga Raju of *Satyam*, Asim Ghosh, managing director of *Hutch*ison Essar. 

'We will initially start with 1 Mbps and gradually increase it to 2 Mbps. We may probably bring out the service from January next year,' said A.K. Sinha, BSNL's chairman and managing director. 

All operators currently provide broadband connectivity with a maximum downloading speed of upto 256 kbps (kilobit per second).


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 15, 2006)

whao!!! is it a dream????
I just cant imagine the speed of 2Mbps on my computer. It will be a miracle.
I will upgrade to this 2mbps plan if it cost anything less than 1000 per month.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 15, 2006)

i think spped of 2 mbps was allready available by bsnl and mtnl....as far as I remember.


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 15, 2006)

cost will the most important consideration as long as they are not brought down the penetration is going to be low


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 15, 2006)

this will cost a hell, something like 3000+ atleast, at present 1 mbps connction is H3300

*www.bsnl.co.in/service/dataone_tariff.htm


----------



## outlaw (Dec 15, 2006)

finally bsnl has woken up !!!!!!!

now airtel/reliance/tata will have to come up with some counter plans
or they are definitely gonna loose this battle


----------



## multi (Dec 15, 2006)

some update on other article , let's  hope it's  true.



> Source: IRIS NEWS DIGEST (15 December 2006)​      By the year 2007, Bharat Sanchar Nigam (BSNL) would provide 5 million broadband connections with minimum download speed of 2 mbps, communications and IT minister Dayanidhi Maran said on Thursday, reports Financial Express.
> 
> *The subscribers of BSNL with 256 kbps will automatically get upgraded to 2 mbps level without any change in tariff. *
> 
> ...


*www.myiris.com/newsCentre/newsPopup.php?fileR=20061215094940124&dir=2006/12/15&secID=livenews


----------



## forever (Dec 15, 2006)

any idea what other isps like airtel have up their sleeve ???, i wish they come up with a similar plan ,it wuld be a dream come true for a serial downloader


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

Ah, _manna_ from heaven!


----------



## Neo_Collin (Dec 15, 2006)

That's NEWS !!!! Way to go ....
It definitely is a free UPGRADE !!! Now the problem.... Lots of people will definitely provide 2 Mbps download... But I doubt they would give us 2Mbps upload...
Lets see what BSNL have up its sleeves !!!!


----------



## techno geek (Dec 15, 2006)

is tht drem come true
i m so glad 2 know tht.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 15, 2006)

multi said:
			
		

> some update on other article , let's  hope it's  true.
> 
> 
> *www.myiris.com/newsCentre/newsPopup.php?fileR=20061215094940124&dir=2006/12/15&secID=livenews


it will be traiff hike atleast for Unlimited plan's customers(900/-) but ins't make any diffrence for home-250 users as  they get only 400mb.


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 15, 2006)

So what should be the effective download speed on a 2MBPS connection ? There shouldn't be any foulplay of bits and bytes in this ?


----------



## soham (Dec 15, 2006)

Its not a 2MBps broadband. Its rather 2mbps. This is the general nornm used in describing broadband speeds. 2MBps would mean 16 mbps. Such speeds are hard to find even in the USA.


----------



## comrade (Dec 15, 2006)

soham said:
			
		

> Its not a 2MBps broadband. Its rather 2mbps. This is the general nornm used in describing broadband speeds. 2MBps would mean 16 mbps. Such speeds are hard to find even in the USA.



its will be something around 300KBps.....my university has got 2 mbps shared connection but @ non-peak hours i get these speeds.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 15, 2006)

Exactly 250KBps...not 300KBps...Dont forget that BSNL will shift out 1Mbps plan first.


----------



## tech_cheetah (Dec 15, 2006)

*Pathetic ...*

Can u people imagine the plight of Broadband connections in Bangalore !! I am staying at BTM in Bangalore and trying to get one unlimited internet connection at some decent rate. Here is what I tried till now :
1. BSNL : They say that they can't provide any more connections in the area as they have reached their maximum limit. It will take one week to get the landline connection but internet will be available only after 2-3 months.
2. Airtel : They say that in our area they don't have any free lines left.  Only when they upgrade the system, they will be able to any more connections. This upgradation needs govt's approval . What the hell !! 
3. Sify : They are charging 2500/- as initial installation charges. They say they have dedicated lines and they wont be giving any modem. We will have to buy one hub to connect to more than one computer. (That amounts to around 3000/- that is too much investment .. U wont be able to switch to some other ISP if u later realise that sify sucks because of this huge investment) 
4. Tata  : After searching on net and reading the reviews of TATA Indicom users I don't have courage to even enquire about broadband plans of TATA.
5. Cable Guys : No idea .. looking for this as the last option.

Now this is very pathetic that even in the city which is called as "IT HUB"  and "Silicon Valley" , one is not able to get a broadband connection.
Forget about 2mbps .. let BSNL first upgrade itself to provide suffecient number of 256 kbps connections !


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 15, 2006)

multi said:
			
		

> some update on other article , let's  hope it's  true.
> 
> 
> *www.myiris.com/newsCentre/newsPopup.php?fileR=20061215094940124&dir=2006/12/15&secID=livenews



What The....????!!!! That means will my 256 kbps H500 dataone connection be automatically upgraded to 1mbps without any extra charge???? This is like a dream!!!


----------



## webgenius (Dec 15, 2006)

Yes you're right. But I guess a 1Mbps unlimited connection would cost 1000 bucks.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 15, 2006)

digitized said:
			
		

> What The....????!!!! That means will my 256 kbps H500 dataone connection be automatically upgraded to 1mbps without any extra charge???? This is like a dream!!!



A little correction.... 2mbps..Not 1mbps.. 

I became mad reading this morning's newspaper... Whoaa.... Can I shout here with happiness....??? 

*Yepeeeeeeeeee.......... *


----------



## webgenius (Dec 15, 2006)

@hard_rock, it's supposes to start off with 1mbps and then will be upgraded to 2mbps.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 15, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Ah, _manna_ from heaven!




Somehow, I doubt the person who says this's sanity... cant be true. Oh well, it COULD be true but then its gonna be 1mbit lines with a 50 MB limit. Neat aint it?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

If they upgrade my 256Kbps unlimited connection to 2Mbps without a hike in the tariff, I'll suck them dry.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 15, 2006)

webgenius said:
			
		

> @hard_rock, it's supposes to start off with 1mbps and then will be upgraded to 2mbps.



Oops...Ya you are right.. In happiness I didnt read the news completely...They will *INITIALLY* give 1mbps and later upgrade to 2mbps.. Anyways its cool... We get 4times faster rate than before...This year has given me so much happiness...After 2.5 years of dialup life I got Broadband connection which came this year(In our town) and within 6 months another upgrade..I'm very happy  Atleast for this I praise BSNL...Hope they live upto the mark..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok.. guess i hope Upgreading the Home 500 speeds to 1MBPS means BSNL also makes that 1Gb limit go away.. man imagine with a spyware or silent downloader uploader on a system...  with a day or 2 with 1MBPS and that effected system and we are looking party to sell the PC to pay the bill...

lol...


----------



## jack// ani (Dec 15, 2006)

its a great news....but it would turn useless until they increase ul/dl limit 400mb/1gb....for unlimited plan user, its like dream come true.....i'm eagerly waiting......


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 15, 2006)

IMO They should start the Night UL from 11 onwards if ever the data limit has to be implimented.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 15, 2006)

really really gr8 new news for all of us .... hope its started as soon as possible ... really awsome news *www.forum.neue-buerger-roms.de/Smileys/Lots_O_Smileys/blob1.gif      *img26.exs.cx/img26/2245/thumbsup8de.gif


----------



## outlaw (Dec 15, 2006)

interestingly the minister  is silent about the data caps , so i guess its not actually gonna be such a good offer cuz they will retain the limits and then the 2 mbps lines are gonna lie idle.......................

my dream tariff

1000 rs = 2 mbps unlimited
500   rs = 1 mbps unlimited
250   rs = 512 kbps unlimited
100   rs = 256 kbps unlimited


----------



## aryayush (Dec 15, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Ok.. guess i hope Upgreading the Home 500 speeds to 1MBPS means BSNL also makes that 1Gb limit go away.. man imagine with a spyware or silent downloader uploader on a system...  with a day or 2 with 1MBPS and that effected system and we are looking party to sell the PC to pay the bill...
> 
> lol...


You should always check up your usage on DataOne's administration portal periodically to avoid that - or better still, you should use an operating system that does not entertain such malware.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 15, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You should always check up your usage on DataOne's administration portal periodically to avoid that - or better still, you should use an operating system that does not entertain such malware.



well u know.. i know this, may be all the user of this forum also know this... but fact is 60% of the computer users are unaware of this fact or even, never heard of any thing called malware...


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 16, 2006)

One more informative link with the news,

*www.dailyindia.com/show/93096.php/BSNL-to-provide-broadband-connectivity-at-2-mbps.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 16, 2006)

Let MTNL do it and look what I do to my Sify (mis)connection.


----------



## mayneu (Dec 16, 2006)

stop dreaming guys....let it happen first. know what, when bsnl people offered broadband, every body thought its going to be unlimited. only after learning that nobody is going to subscribe if they r not ready to provide unlimited connection.

initially bsnl people want to tame the customers, then they will remove their limitations...thats the govt owned company's plan.... do u guys agree with me? 
i am not finding any news making unlimited with high speed from january in their website. atleast they could have informed us they have plans of introducing it in next month. its the minister of the department who has said it, not just any person. so they could have mentioned it in their website....
shame on bsnl.... always lagging behind in marketing..... they should improve in their customer care...... 
know one strange thing, even bsnl employees are not aware of the plans that are there or going to come in the next month..... so many old, dull people sitting in bsnl office... must be replaced by young and energetic people, atleast who know something about the current technology....


----------



## outlaw (Dec 16, 2006)

^^^^ i agree with u 

when the home 900 ul plan was introduced customer care guys at my exchange dint have a clue about that plan


----------



## webgenius (Dec 16, 2006)

outlaw said:
			
		

> my dream tariff
> 
> 1000 rs = 2 mbps unlimited
> 500   rs = 1 mbps unlimited
> ...


This has to be definitely a dream plan if they offer such tariffs. At the same time it is highly unlikely that BSNL will provide such plans. They have to think about revenues as well. What will they gain if they provide 256kbps unlimited for just 100 bucks?
I'm love to have that 500 bucks for 1mbps unlimited plan.


----------



## royal (Dec 16, 2006)

YEEESSSSSSSSSSSS.... 

My prayers finally answered..even if I am to pay 1000/- for 1mbps or say 1500/- for 2mbps , that would be a huuuuuuuuuuuge improvement over my existing 256 kbps UL plus plan  

ready or not , Rapidshare here I come  

My only concern is that BSNL "babus" will not stick to their word.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 16, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> YEEESSSSSSSSSSSS....
> ready or not , Rapidshare here I come



Thats the SPIRIT OF A DOWNLOADER...Same here...Lets SUCK THE BSNL's BANDWIDTH...(and Rapidshare's too  )


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 16, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> YEEESSSSSSSSSSSS....
> ready or not , Rapidshare here I come
> 
> 
> ...


 
Suckers!!!  

j/k


----------



## royal (Dec 16, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Thats the SPIRIT OF A DOWNLOADER...Same here...Lets SUCK THE BSNL's BANDWIDTH...(and Rapidshare's too  )



All leechers rejoice


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 16, 2006)

what do you d'load from rs anyway


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2006)

royal said:
			
		

> All leechers rejoice


Why do you have to be a leecher? I use torrents and always make sure that I upload MORE than I have downloaded, sometimes twice as much - even on a 256 Kbps connection. If I had a 1 or 2 Mbps connection, I would always keep the uploads going. 8)


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 16, 2006)

@vyasram,as if u dont know it.
LOL.


----------



## forever (Dec 16, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why do you have to be a leecher? I use torrents and always make sure that I upload MORE than I have downloaded, sometimes twice as much - even on a 256 Kbps connection. If I had a 1 or 2 Mbps connection, I would always keep the uploads going. 8)


well said buddy , btw why dont i here anything of this sort for airtel and delhi isps, plz someone , gimme a good news


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 16, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why do you have to be a leecher? I use torrents and always make sure that I upload MORE than I have downloaded, sometimes twice as much - even on a 256 Kbps connection. If I had a 1 or 2 Mbps connection, I would always keep the uploads going. 8)


Its a nice thing to do, but with an ADSL line, it isnt really time worthy doing so, on public trackers atleast, unless its very rare stuff


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 16, 2006)

*Re: Pathetic ...*



			
				tech_cheetah said:
			
		

> Can u people imagine the plight of Broadband connections in Bangalore !! I am staying at BTM in Bangalore and trying to get one unlimited internet connection at some decent rate.


 
Dude I was putting up in BTM till about a week back and faced the same problem, my advice go for Sify thats the only useable Internet Service available there.  I've now shifted to HSR and the only option here is Hathway ... which is all crap ..


----------



## aryayush (Dec 16, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Its a nice thing to do, but with an ADSL line, it isnt really time worthy doing so, on public trackers atleast, unless its very rare stuff


Why isn't it worth it on public trackers?


----------



## nix (Dec 17, 2006)

uploading is a good thing...for me the upload speed is many times higher than the download speed....i've uploading 7.3gb and d/led 3.5 since the past few days....and thats only uploading while d/ling....not leaving the comp idle seeding. my up speed is like 55-60kb/s while d/l sucks at 20-25kb/s...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 17, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why isn't it worth it on public trackers?


]
Public trackers have many seeds at times, and as I said, its not worth uploading with an adsl line [5-9kBps] on it for long times till > 1 is attained. Only if its a rare file with low seeds I feel motivated to do that. You dont really help the public's huge swarms with 5-9 kBps so I dont follow it


----------



## royal (Dec 17, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Why do you have to be a leecher? I use torrents and always make sure that I upload MORE than I have downloaded, sometimes twice as much - even on a 256 Kbps connection. If I had a 1 or 2 Mbps connection, I would always keep the uploads going. 8)



I got poor upload speeds...that's why.  

I feel like contributing but cant really upload huge files..and I prefer not to use torrents.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 17, 2006)

hopefully the new plans will have atleast 256 or 512 upload speed


----------



## planetcall (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: Pathetic ...*

Replying to: Page#1,post18

hey tech_cheetah,
I am also living in Bangalore near wilson garden. I am having a wonderful internet connection from YOUTelecom. Try to inquire more about it. The provide cable internet. I pay about 833 with tax and modem rental at 192Kbps UL plan. The service is good enough and they come to take the monthly bill. I think its wise enough.

*home.no.net/birgif/glis/image004.gif


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 20, 2006)

Great news. 
Press Information bureau site states that 2 MBPS straight from Januray 1(News dated 20-12-06)



> Shri Maran said that the convergent billing system of MTNL will come into effect from 31st March, next year. He further announced that all the existing broadband customers of MTNL will be automatically upgraded to the speed of upto 2 Mbps from the existing 256 Kbps from *1st January, 2007* at the existing rates.
> 
> Keeping in view the year 2007 being declared as “Year of Broadband” in India by the Department of Telecom, the enhancement of broadband speed will further popularise the usage of the broadband in the country. It may be recalled that *BSNL has already announced to provide broadband upto 2 Mbps from 1st January, 2007*.


*pib.nic.in/release/release.asp?relid=23534

It was going to be 1 mbps initially , ummm BSNL is never clearof what they are doing , i hope the news from PIB site is correct.


----------



## royal (Dec 20, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> i hope the news from PIB site is correct.



AMEN


----------



## planetcall (Dec 20, 2006)

only thing that haunts me is that when they charged me 63,000 bucks(later resolved to 1500)  at the speed of 256kbps(H500)  then what would happen if the bandwidth goes to 2MBPS. That would be fatal indeed
*x1.putfile.com/9/26512533290.gif


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh comon guyz...Dont pose that you guyz are the ULTIMATE CONTRIBUTORS TO THIS INTERNET.. 
I said in the sense to SUCK BSNL's Bandwidth..Not in torrents..I maintain 1:1 ratio in torrents...
        Regarding Rapidshare I dont think such requirement is there that u have to maintain 1:1 ratio..Have they implemented such concept ..

 I'm glad to hear that there are uploaders for rapidshare too(here at Digit forum)... .
__________


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Why do you have to be a leecher? I use torrents and always make sure that I upload MORE than I have downloaded, sometimes twice as much - even on a 256 Kbps connection. If I had a 1 or 2 Mbps connection, I would always keep the uploads going. 8)



Same here man...


----------



## techtronic (Dec 21, 2006)

*I hope they simultaneously increase Upload Speeds to either 
128kbps or 256kbps*


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 21, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> only thing that haunts me is that when they charged me 63,000 bucks(later resolved to 1500)  at the speed of 256kbps(H500)  then what would happen if the bandwidth goes to 2MBPS. That would be fatal indeed
> *x1.putfile.com/9/26512533290.gif



I was also charged with amount totalling to more than Rs.70000 for 5 months. I am still fighting with them.


----------



## Hustlerr (Dec 21, 2006)

O yea, But what's the cost they offering for this connection can any 1 reply plz coz i didn't checked the link ( Sm Prob.)


----------



## agnels (Dec 21, 2006)

*BSNL's 2 Mbps broadband @ Rs 250 a month*

December 21, 2006 17:21 IST

Bharat Sanchar Nigam Ltd, the state-owned telecom service provider, will provide broadband up to 2 MB at Rs 250 per month.

The speed has been increased by almost 8 times whereas the download has been increased by 2.5 times at almost half the cost, said a company press release.

Under the new plan all the existing 820,000 customers are also being upgraded for the speed up to 2 Mbps depending upon technical feasibility.

The year 2007 has already been declared as the 'Year of Broadband.' BSNL plans to add a 5 million port capacity to the existing network of 1 million ports during 2007. The telecom services provider has a market share of 44% in this segment.

BSNL plans:

    * BSNL has a very ambitious plan to add large capacity during 2007. 
    * More than 1000 cities / towns and 20000 villages will come under the broadband map. 
    * 10,000 exchanges in urban 20,000 exchanges in rural would be broadband enabled. 
    * All the telephone exchanges with more than 1000 lines will be covered under this expansion plan. 
    * By the year 2008, all gram panchayats will have Broadband coverage.
    * Broadband coverage for all secondary and higher secondary schools and all public health centres by December 2007.
    * BSNL is in the process of launching broadband access through WiMAX technology in about 1,000 block headquarters with support from the government which will cover an area of about 20-25 km in each block.
    * BSNL is already in the process of launching triple play services over broadband in Pune and subsequently in Chennai and Bangalore.
    * BSNL will also to start on-line gaming services over broadband very shortly under two categories -- Standard and Premium packages -- with monthly fixed charges of Rs 100 and Rs 200, respectively.

The company release said that:

    * Till now the minimum bandwidth available to broadband customers was 256 Kbps.  BSNL has now decided that all the Home and Business Plans will offer data rates up to 2 Mbps, subject to technical feasibility.
    * Further, the downloading limits in Home 250 and Business 700 plans have been enhanced to 1 GB and 4 GB from 400 MB and 2 GB, respectively. The limits in other plans have been suitably enhanced. With the increase in downloading limit, a Plan 250 customer will get a benefit of Rs 840 per month for 1 GB limit and Business Plan 700 customer will get a benefit of Rs 2400 per month for limits up to 4GB.
    * BSNL has also decided to bring down the per MB downloading rates from 1.40 per MB to Rs.0.90 per MB in Home 250 plan and the rates have also been lowered in other plans.
    * BSNL has also decided to reduce the fixed monthly charges from ADSL modems from Rs 100 to Rs 60 per month which would benefit about 800,000 customer of BSNL. The reduction is applicable with effect from December 1, 2006. 

Source:*www.rediff.com/money/2006/dec/21bsnl.htm


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

> * Till now the minimum bandwidth available to broadband customers was 256 Kbps. BSNL has now decided that all the Home and Business Plans will offer data rates up to 2 Mbps, subject to technical feasibility.
> * Further, the downloading limits in Home 250 and Business 700 plans have been enhanced to 1 GB and 4 GB from 400 MB and 2 GB, respectively. The limits in other plans have been suitably enhanced. With the increase in downloading limit, a Plan 250 customer will get a benefit of Rs 840 per month for 1 GB limit and Business Plan 700 customer will get a benefit of Rs 2400 per month for limits up to 4GB.
> * BSNL has also decided to bring down the per MB downloading rates from 1.40 per MB to Rs.0.90 per MB in Home 250 plan and the rates have also been lowered in other plans.
> * BSNL has also decided to reduce the fixed monthly charges from ADSL modems from Rs 100 to Rs 60 per month which would benefit about 800,000 customer of BSNL. The reduction is applicable with effect from December 1, 2006.




Freakin awesome!!!!


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope airtel also comes up with a similar (better?) offer!

Cheers to you BSNL/MTNL guys!


----------



## webgenius (Dec 21, 2006)

Happy news for BSNL subcribers.

*www.rediff.com/money/2006/dec/21bsnl.htm


----------



## forever (Dec 21, 2006)

why is there no talk of the unlimited plan , do they plan to chuck it ?


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

How much better they can make the UL plan , UL+2mbps is hott..

but great news for ppl like me who are on the data limit connection , i think they will provide 3-4 GB for home 500 atleast i hope


----------



## webgenius (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope they don't remove the night free usage


----------



## kalpik (Dec 21, 2006)

From another "reputed" forum for broadband discussions:


> BSNL does not yet have its own international gateway (except for a paltry one from Sri-Lanka to chennai).. it depends on Airtel for its bandwidth.. so if BSNL can offer 2mbps (yes it will be unlimited for their H900 plan) Airtel will also offer the same.. the only difference that i can percieve is the DL/UL speed.. whereas BSNL might go in for 2mbps/512kbps Airtell might either opt for 2mbps/1mbps (likely) or 2mbps/2mbps (unlikely). Airtel can be an out and out winner once they expand their network.. this is the only sector where they are lagging behind BSNL.


YAY!


----------



## mail2and (Dec 21, 2006)

FREAKING AWESOME! 

2 MBPS unlimited for 900 per month!

Hell just froze over 234324234324 times!


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 21, 2006)

No buddy is sayin' anything about unlimited package  Besides all this news says that bandwidth will go *up to* 2mbps I'm currently on HOME 900 UL Plus plan my bandwidth should go up to 256kbps but It only goes up to 240kbps  This *up to* term creats confusion.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 21, 2006)

You get 240 kbps and you're complaining? I get 170-180 kbps on my 256 kbps connection.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 21, 2006)

I cant sleep tonight.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 21, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I cant sleep tonight.



Hahahahah. Now you can spam more, as the pages will load faster. 

Don't mind. I was just joking.


----------



## AshishSharma (Dec 21, 2006)

Are the plans available already ? I am planning to go for BSNL connection but wanna know if I should hold on for some time. Normal BSNL connection takes from 1 month to Lifetime here in B'lore so even if they'r going to start that in a month time I should be ok *img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 21, 2006)

You dont find any other jokes these days, apple's getting to you 

has the server been upgraded or something am not aware of? Dont notice much changes in speeds, let 2 mbit come and I'll get back to you 
__________


			
				AshishSharma said:
			
		

> Are the plans available already ? I am planning to go for BSNL connection but wanna know if I should hold on for some time. Normal BSNL connection takes from 1 month to Lifetime here in B'lore so even if they'r going to start that in a month time I should be ok *img246.imageshack.us/img246/8399/thumbsup4kk.gif


 From Jan 1


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 21, 2006)

Hope the home 500 plan sees a limit of not less then 3GB..at least..!!! And I wish they don't cut night free period - 2 to 8 free is better than no free period at all..!!


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 21, 2006)

wow..... holy world ...... cant believe this ......

so much happening so quickly .... hope wat agnels has qouted is true ...

agnels ..... tere muh me ghee- shakkar .... reps bhi ...

awsome awsome news .... i'll switch over 2 BSNL sooooooon , veryyyy sooon


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 21, 2006)

if they cut night unlimited i will switch to the 250 or 900ul plan  , इस पार या उस पार


----------



## sanddy (Dec 21, 2006)

wanna frnds i was just thinking about the usual habbit of BSNL'S lazy officers and stupid computers producing huge bills at d end of d month,


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 21, 2006)

I think they will increase download limit to 2GB...Coz for 250plan they doubled limit.Similarly for 500Plan 2GB. Double of existing 1Gb. Still I hope they EXTEND Happy Hours.. from 12to 8 or 11 to 8. Gr8 news guyz..I'm looking forward for the next year...Its like a Christmas Gift for us...I hope santa claus will bring another HARD DISK for storage and Lots and lots of Blank DVDs for me....


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 21, 2006)

I got a HEART ATTACK after reading this post


----------



## webgenius (Dec 22, 2006)

Guys, they haven't yet confirmed the night free usage. When will they put this news on their site? Are there no website maintainers at all in BSNL offices?


----------



## a_medico (Dec 22, 2006)

i am more than happy with my current Unlimited 900 plus plan. I dont want to miss the magic of the word 'unlimited' in bargain of 2MB connection.

I wouldnt mind a free upgrade though without any other changes in the plan!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

^^whats plus means in ur plan????


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 22, 2006)

Now this is something UPA people did good! But, I think my connection would be disconnected by the end of the year! How unfortunate!


----------



## runeet (Dec 22, 2006)

I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it really true? I still cannot believe it. So what speed unlimited plan or plan with night unlimited can I expect with Rs.500 a month?

Just hope they alongwith their stupid billing system, do not produce huge bills at the end of the month. I am still fighting for my bills in the excess of Rs.50000 for 5 months in total.

This is just awesome news. I hope Airtel follows suit. If I take a new connection, I do not wish to continue with BSNL. It seems I have had the worst experience with Dataone among all the forum members of Digit forum.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 22, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> ^^whats *plus* means in ur plan????




==>> For Home Plan UL 900 *Plus*: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation
charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from new customers.

==>>For Home Plan UL 900: Telephone Rental per month, Free Calls & MCU charges
per pulse shall be as per existing plan of the customer.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 22, 2006)

If I take Rs250 home plan...Apart from getting 400mb can I download freely at night?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 22, 2006)

^^^I think the data transfer limit will be increased for home 250 plan too. And I just hope they add night unlimited to that.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 22, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> I think they will increase download limit to 2GB...Coz for 250plan they doubled limit.Similarly for 500Plan 2GB. Double of existing 1Gb.



Dude they have said the download limits will increase 2.5 time wrt to each plan , so 1GB ppl are most likely going to get 2.5GB atleast . 

btw i read in some other article , some bsnl guy was saying that the download speeds will vary fron 1mbps to 2mbps. So i dont think 2mbps to everyone will e possible.
__________


			
				nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> If I take Rs250 home plan...Apart from getting 400mb can I download freely at night?



If you read the post carefully , it is specific about the 250 plan , the download limit will be increased to 1GB instead of 400MB , and there will be no night free downloads in this plan.
__________


			
				runeet said:
			
		

> I will believe it when I see it.



Do not expect from BSNL to update the official site anytime soon , coz they never do it , neither they report their own news properly on their own site. But for sure we will be getting what is promised.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks tarey_g....
It was my fault!


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 22, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ==>> For Home Plan UL 900 *Plus*: Telephone Rental per month- Nil, Free Calls- Nil,
> MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
> as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan. Security Deposit and Installation
> charges as applicable for Local/STD/ISD shall be taken from new customers.
> ...


 Thanx for telling.
But what does MCU means ???
I recently applied for 900 UL Plus plan. I was applying for 900 UL plan but the lady there told that i should take 900 UL Plus plan as it will help get rid of monthly rental from telephone bill. I was not told that my free calls will be gone , Neither i was told about " MCU charges per Pulse @ Rs. 1/- shall be applicable. The calls shall be charged
as per pulse rate of BSNl Bfone General Plan." i still couldnt figure out what this is ??? i was not having STD facility till now , so will it mean that I  will be able to dial anwhere in the country at Re.1 per minute ??? Some one enlighten me please....


I m currently having 500 Home Plan.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 22, 2006)

I have a question. Will only the upgrade be free or whether you can take a new unlimited connection after the first of January, 2007 for the same fixed rental (Rs. 900) but with the increased bandwidth?


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 22, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> I have a question. Will only the upgrade be free or whether you can take a new unlimited connection after the first of January, 2007 for the same fixed rental (Rs. 900) but with the increased bandwidth?


NO!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 22, 2006)

meaning that if I change from Sify to MTNL after Januay 1 say 10 or 15 I will not get the mbps connection???


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 22, 2006)

> In a new year bonanza to its customers, the Bharat Sanchar Nigam Limited (BSNL) has decided to remove the STD barring facility from all landline phones, gradually replace old instruments with caller line identification (CLI) facility and increase the broadband speed and the free download limit.
> 
> *The broadband speed will be increased from 256 kbps (kilobits per second) to up to 2 mbps (megabits per second) from January 1. *
> 
> ...


^^^^ News from The hindu
*www.hindu.com/2006/12/22/stories/2006122204501500.htm


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 22, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> NO!


Be clear Gary, NO to what? Do I need to pay a fee or you mean no UL exists? Am paranoid.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2006)

900 UL will be 900UL(2mbps) with no extra charge or datacap.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 23, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Be clear Gary, NO to what? Do I need to pay a fee or you mean no UL exists? Am paranoid.


well this is not the officail anouncement, i don't think the will be able to give 2MBPS @900pm. but i think the upgrade will ve free for home 250 users as they have have data cap so they can't use the network that much. but the UL users will jam the network and then blame BSNL for not providing good speeds. what is more scare in india than brandwith???

and BSnl & MTNL are fast reaching there full network capcity. in comming months people will have to wait for 1-2months for BB conection.
the most pending application are from bangalore.

bsnl & mtnl have started adding more ports so that there connection capacity would increase for which tenders have already been invited from erricson,nokia. but its _saarkari kam_ so it will take time.

but thats my view lets what bsnl does??


----------



## mail2and (Dec 23, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> 900 UL will be 900UL(2mbps) with no extra charge or datacap.



But, as usual, Mumbai ppl will not get an unlimited plan.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2006)

mail2and said:
			
		

> But, as usual, Mumbai ppl will not get an unlimited plan.



I don't know much about MTNL but i think they have a UL plan for 950/- which was earlier 1399/- . I just read it somewhere , don't know much abt it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 23, 2006)

The 950 (949 actually) unlimited plan is available in Delhi for mumbai Its better to check site of mtnl.


----------



## mail2and (Dec 23, 2006)

It's not there for Mumbai. That's why I am still stuck with Pacenet.


----------



## mehulved (Dec 23, 2006)

MTNL Mumbai don't even know if such a plan exists. I had emailed them asking if it will be available anytime soon. But, they replied that they will get back if such a plan is started. I again emailed them yesterday asking if 1 mbps unlimited plans are going to be introduced. They gave me their phone no. and asked to call there. Not much hopes of getting any answer there.


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 23, 2006)

MTNL replied to ur email????

that's great, hope bsnl matches them on this part


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2006)

I read on some forum guys saying that it has been alteady been launched in pune. 

See the comment by 'desi-tek.com' on this page
*in.rediff.com/money/2006/dec/21bsnl.htm


> it has already been launched in pune and thane  now download speed is around 170KBPS kilo byte per second
> 
> 
> Posted by desi-tek.com



I think this guy is also member of digit forum.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 23, 2006)

^^Thanks for the Info
One more question 
Why are you always hanging tarey_g ?


----------



## planetcall (Dec 23, 2006)

I am waiting for the announcements from the other ISPs as well. The future of internet in india suddenly started looking very bright.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 23, 2006)

techtronic said:
			
		

> ^^Thanks for the Info
> One more question
> Why are you always hanging tarey_g ?



Hanging with cool ppl since Aug 2004


----------



## cyberzook (Dec 23, 2006)

I am facing the most awkward situation
I am on Rs 500 home plan.
I applied for 900UL plus on 12th Dec. There is no news abt speed upgradation of UL plans. Can anybody tell whether this plan change would be counter productive?
Considering that 500 home plan is surely going to be upgraded to 2 GB night unlimited 1 mbps plan.

Are the pre-exisitng modems (that all the customers have) capable of working at 1 or 2 mbps ?


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 23, 2006)

ya cyberzook this might be the case, always try review the situation with all BSNL plans...look in for a couple of mnths then make ur decision


----------



## techtronic (Dec 23, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Hanging with cool ppl since Aug 2004



*I got the point now *


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 24, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> I am waiting for the announcements from the other ISPs as well. The future of internet in india suddenly started looking very bright.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 24, 2006)

Ok , this is from another forum ,

Some guy claims that some local newspaper had the new plan ifo as follows



			
				kreacher@vinuthomas.com said:
			
		

> The new plans (according to a local paper) from 1st January 2007 are -
> Home 250 - 1GB limit, 90 paisa per MB over the limit.
> Home 500 - 2.5GB limit, 80 paisa per MB over the limit.
> Home 1000 - 5GB limit, 80 paisa per MB over the limit.
> ...


----------



## karthik55859 (Dec 25, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Night Unlimited on all Home plans except Home 250 is from 8 PM to 8 AM now.



I dont think it will b true

But I pray for it to be true


----------



## soham (Dec 25, 2006)

The DATA caps are still lower. Someone please explain this ---- If you pay 900 bucks and get 2 mbps unlimited, why would anyone pay 1000 and be limited to 5 GB of adta.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 25, 2006)

6 more days to go >2007 and BSNL yet to put the new tariffs!


----------



## ketanbodas (Dec 25, 2006)

This is just cool  news.


----------



## sai_cool (Dec 25, 2006)

Actually in my opinion, the service of bsnl is good.

I live in chennai and i am on 900 UL. i get download speeds at abt 300kbps(36-37 KB/S). But the upload speeds are pathetic(6-10 KB/S).

I think bsnl has the capacity to upgrade all its users to 2 mbps, provided they update their software and equipment.


----------



## VD17 (Dec 25, 2006)

i'm gonna sue these @$$es if they scrap the 900UL plan...
i dont know on what grounds i'll sue them... but i'll sue them.. if need be, i'll *sew* them too


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah.I'll also kick them if they mess with the 900 plan.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Dec 25, 2006)

Same here


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 25, 2006)

That guy provided a visual proof , scan from Rajasthan Patrika with the news.

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/8829/dataoneplanscb1.jpg


----------



## royal (Dec 25, 2006)

Ohh the suspense is killing me ...  

Cmon BSNL, give us some relief and you better not mess with 900 plan


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 25, 2006)

If night unlimited is from 8PM to 8AM then who wants UNLIMITED PLAN...Coz I browse and download after 10 only... Really Good news..Waiting for NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!


----------



## 24online (Dec 25, 2006)

but not officially 2 Mbps speed  news from BSNL...

so wait for few months...


----------



## planetcall (Dec 25, 2006)

Oye kya khichri pak rahi hai. Ab tak only speculation going on. No other ISP saying anything either  PigS[h]it!
*i18.photobucket.com/albums/b131/kazabra/smileys/angry/darkevil.gif


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 25, 2006)

BSNL gonna kille some with suspense and kill the others in anger


----------



## aryayush (Dec 25, 2006)

There is absolutely no use giving upgrading to a 2Mbps plan if they limit the downloading. The current situation is better than a 2Mbps limited connection.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 25, 2006)

will this change be effective all STATES of INDIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

coz im satyin in GANgtok and here everything come lately  sooo wanted to know


----------



## mail2and (Dec 25, 2006)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> will this change be effective all STATES of INDIA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> coz im satyin in GANgtok and here everything come lately  sooo wanted to know



Whilst broadband may have come late, the rate plans all over India will be kept same.

Imagine our condition in Mumbai; MTNL doesn't even offer unlimited plans here.


----------



## soham (Dec 25, 2006)

Is there no BSNL in mumbai?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 25, 2006)

^^
No, only MTNL.


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Dec 25, 2006)

btw what will be the estimated speed of d/l in 2MBps
wiil it be 32KBps x 8 = 256KBps


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 25, 2006)

^^
Its not 2 MBps but 2 Mbps

2 mega bits = 2048 kilo-bits a second = 2048/8 = 256 Kilo Bytes per second.


----------



## aniishvara@gmail.com (Dec 25, 2006)

hey guys  no kind of announcement by BSNL as of now ... what r they even doing ??

or is it that all these plans won't be available from  JAN next year???
have anyone got any confirmed news regarding the matter???


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 25, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> ^^
> No, only MTNL.


That's sad, here in mangalore we have BSNL and AirTel.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 25, 2006)

Mangal Pandey said:
			
		

> btw what will be the estimated speed of d/l in 2MBps
> wiil it be 32KBps x 8 = 256KBps



dude ... ,

in my bro's office 2MBps gives more than 180 kBps and max it gives 300 KBps

sooooo lets hope we get good 

as 256 user will be happy usin 2 Mbps coz its 8 times faster


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 25, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> There is absolutely no use giving upgrading to a 2Mbps plan if they limit the downloading. The current situation is better than a 2Mbps limited connection.



I don't agree absolutely . Although UL is unmatched , but 2Mbps is also a treat for the price for a limited connection. Even if they keep the NU hours to 6 (opposed to the 8pm-8am NU thing which is not confirmed) its 8 times data that home 500 connection user can download . As for Home 250 plan i thing users are getting what they are paying for and  the increased 1GB limit ia awesome for starters.

If in any way the news from rajasthan partika is true (12 hrs NU from 8pm-8am) then i am sure many 900ul uers will think of switiching to the home 500 plan . But in the end UL freedom is unparalleled .


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2006)

hmm.. what would happen to business plans as we have a 2MBPS business... so if Rs 250 can give u 2MBPS, then why cant we expect Rs. 9000 would give us 8 - 10 MBPS ????


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 26, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> hmm.. what would happen to business plans as we have a 2MBPS business... so if Rs 250 can give u 2MBPS, then why cant we expect Rs. 9000 would give us 8 - 10 MBPS ????


 
M*B*PS huh?  I don't think any ISP in India is giving that huge bandwidth through ADSL broadband connection at the moment.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 26, 2006)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> M*B*PS huh?  I don't think any ISP in India is giving that huge bandwidth through ADSL broadband connection at the moment.



are yaar.. as we are discussing about connection speed in megabit so i mean to say my connection speed not the file transfer speed in megabyte


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2006)

Hmm.. Announcement from MTNL (Delhi) taken from the 5th page, Times Of India, Delhi (dated 26th dec 2006).

*img440.imageshack.us/img440/4775/26122006131lf5.th.jpg

It mentions that the speed upgrade would not be applicable to unlimited plans. 

Now lets see what Airtel has in store for us!
Taken from: *www.airtelenterprise.com/networks_alliances.html


> Internet infrastructure: Our Internet backbone involves state of the art high-end routers and switches as may deployed on the best networks across the world to offer our customers reliable service of unmatched quality. Three years back we had established satellite based gateway for internet access. This was the first gateway by a private operator. Now we have established our fibre gateway on Network i2i, first private submarine cable owned by us and SingTel.
> 
> Fixed line infrastructure: Our high quality fibre-based, fixed line networks in Delhi, Haryana, Tamil Nadu, Karnataka, Madhya Pradesh and Chahattisgarh,intensively covers the most prominentcommercial and business districts in the country.At Airtel Enterprise Services, we provide the power of last mile fixed line network to bring end-to-end voice and data solutions.
> 
> ...



So Airtel has the b/w to provide 155mbps connections to everyone


----------



## shyamno (Dec 26, 2006)

Does BSNL has any official announcement as when they will be starting their new upgradation as MTNL has anoounced..

Will BSNL start the new connection w.r.f  01.01.2007 ?????


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 26, 2006)

damn ...,

BSNL is not providin this news in there website  i don't believe in BSNL until they provide this news to alll the customers thereself


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 26, 2006)

Well referring to the MTNL Advertisement i think the most affected plan wud be TriB590 NU "if" MTNL decides to keep it as 256kbps...
A more viable option wud be upgrading its speed to 2mbps in the daytime and keeping the night unlimited download speed as 256kbps....
And also the cost of the 256kbps plan must cum down to around 500/- keeping in mind tht other plans are getting 8 times more speed!
Well a new era is going to begin next year in broadband!


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Here is the OFFICIAL NEWS OF CHENNAI BSNL...
*chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/BBSTariff010107.htm

Bad luck to those having Unlimited connection. NO UPGRADE IN SPEED.


----------



## techtronic (Dec 26, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Here is the OFFICIAL NEWS OF CHENNAI BSNL...
> *chennai.bsnl.co.in/News/BBSTariff010107.htm
> 
> Bad luck to those having Unlimited connection. NO UPGRADE IN SPEED.



Thanks for Posting
Now I am relieved of the suspense

Dataone is Pathetic when it comes to UL Plans
They could have atleast given 512 kbps UL for Rs 1500
DL 512 kbps / UL 256 kbps


----------



## manas (Dec 26, 2006)

Bad news for unlimited users...


----------



## royal (Dec 26, 2006)

What the hell...I feel like hitting BSNL babus so hard in their a**es that they scream  

High speed with download caps...is this what is going to make 2007 "Year of the Broadband" ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 26, 2006)

UL 256 Kbps > *


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 26, 2006)

Oh Well better to stay with sify, no migration hassles atleast...


----------



## cyberscriber (Dec 26, 2006)

its a bad news. No use of 2mbps connection without UL plans.


----------



## VD17 (Dec 26, 2006)

*Year of the broadband*

LMAO... nice sense of humour these evil people possess.


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 26, 2006)

any news about sify plans ?


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Dec 26, 2006)

Hold on guys no need to bang your head against the wall...
It might be very early for me to comment on it, but I 've heard a rumour that Home UL users might get the package by the end of March 2007.
becuase there is speculation on the feasibility of the 2MBps lines.

Going by the pattern by which BSNL is moving, it is not very long that they (Home UnLimited users) will have to wait.

For eg. like in Feb 2006, when OneIndia plan was launched for telephones across India, with much fanfare & hype, it was initially a 299 p.m. package & no free calls. But after 4 months it became a 250 p.m. package. At present, its 180 p.m. deal with 50 free calls.
Similarly when DataOne was launched they had Home 500 users who could d/l unlimited data at odd hours ie 2AM - 8AM. But then, again BSNL came up with Freedom & Freedom Plus. 
Now in the present scenario, what will happen is that Home Unlimited & Unlimited plus people, who are already paying 900 bucks & above, will migrate to Home 500 to use the happy hours (0200AM - 0800AM).
After analysing the project, BSNL might revive its tariffs & as a bid to retain the HOME UnLimited customers BSNL shall bring the 2MBps bandwidth for its Home UnLimited users.

But as I have already said, this might also be speculation.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 26, 2006)

^^ That's what i call wishful thinking


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

so much is happening so fast , i am askin it straight .
is BSNL going to give 1 or 2 mbps connection to those who already hav BSNL connections ?
if not , then when will they start it ? pls post facts if u can.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 26, 2006)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> so much is happening so fast , i am askin it straight .
> is BSNL going to give 1 or 2 mbps connection to those who already hav BSNL connections ?
> if not , then when will they start it ? pls post facts if u can.



BSNL will give speeds ranging from 256kbps to 2mbps depending upon *TECHNICAL FEASIBILITY* (As per official statement by BSNL) from January 1st to all plans EXCEPT Home 900 UL and UL+ plans. So those who have UL connection will only get 256kbps with no speed increase but the rest of plans will get.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

i am presently on a local ISP connection , u mean to say  i shud shift to BSNL after they announce the plans ?

n wat is "TECHNICAL FEASIBILITY" . n will they introduce it in Hyderabad also at the same time.


----------



## comrade (Dec 26, 2006)

so atlast maran & his family once again proved their colour...what next? 10 MBPS plan with 10 MB bandwidth cap.....


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 26, 2006)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i am presently on a local ISP connection , u mean to say  i shud shift to BSNL after they announce the plans ?
> n wat is "TECHNICAL FEASIBILITY" . n will they introduce it in Hyderabad also at the same time.


  All existing customers will get increased speed according to their plans. So you get a new connection or later..It doesnt matter..you will get increased datarate.
    Technical feasibility refers to the capacity of exchange and other factors like number of Dataone connections in your area. If you have many connections then I doubt you get complete 2mbps. May be they may give 1mbps only. 
     I think YES, they will introduce all over india. But I'm not SURE about this. Wait for next 3 days and check local newspaper for availability/contact BSNL office at your area.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 26, 2006)

thnx 4 that info.... even 1 mpbs will b enuf for me if they give it under 800 rs.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 27, 2006)

They HAVE to increase the speed of unlimited plans. I think the current change in tariffs is just a cunning move to cash in more revenues. Just think about it, how much time does it take for a person riding on a 2Mbps connection to download/upload a total of 1GB of data? Personally, I could do it in two hours, but even a person who just checks his email, uses IM and streams the occasional YouTube video might cross 1GB in a week or a fortnight. After that, all the extra bandwidth goes straight to BSNL's cash reserves. Meanwhile, unlimited users will remain bottlenecked with a pathetic speed of 256Kbps and won't be able to download much even if they tried their best. Aw, this sucks! I am SOOOOO disheartened (it's not very often that I use such dramatic exaggeration but I am very disappointed right now).


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 27, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> BSNL will give speeds ranging from 256kbps to 2mbps depending upon *TECHNICAL FEASIBILITY* (As per official statement by BSNL) from January 1st to all plans EXCEPT Home 900 UL and UL+ plans. So those who have UL connection will only get 256kbps with no speed increase but the rest of plans will get.


 
Well in my administration portal still says that I'm on *Speed 256 Kbps* Plan instead *Plan- HOME UL 900 Plus *It was always like this even when I was subscribed to *Plan -HOME500 : Speed -256 Kbps *so technically I'm not on HOME UL 900 Plus Plan. Wonder what speed would I get?  lol


The plan they showed just seems like a big shagoofa  nothing more than trying to improve their performance which is highly doubtfully that they'll fulfill what they're commiting. It's BSNL afterall  heh. Anyways, since I'm HOME UL 900 Plus Plan subscriber (Billingwise  ) there's nothing impressive for me what so ever. And with these new plans calling this year as a "Broadband Year" is nothing but b**ls**t. Hopefully they'll continue to improve their service in coming months but so far nada. And that's very big disappointment for all those HOME UL 900 Plus users. Actually we've been counting on BSNL heh. For other Plan subscribers *HAVE FUN GUYS!!* It seems like It'll take us (HOME UL 900 Plus Plan subscribers) some time to join the party.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 27, 2006)

all of u HAVE to notice one thing...

Earlier BSNL site tariff used to read - speeds UPTO 256kbps

but now its FROM 256kbps to 2mbps
so, it means that places like chennai and other big cities and towns will be upgraded faster as they have more facilities already. some of the bigger towns will slowly get upgraded...

regarding the UL plans - ***NO COMMENTS***


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2006)

what the hell is wrong with BSNL.??? *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_28.gif

2MBps not for Unlimited bb users *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_1.gif

they should come up with some revised plans soon for UL users too, or we can/will see many BSNL users(like me) jumping to other BB providers, like Airtel.

what bsnl did is, given a Ferrari Enzo to a Villager to use on his broken road & give a HM Ambassoder to guys, to drive on Silky smooth road.
 *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_19_1.gif

i just wish i hadn't changed my Home250 plan to UL one.

to all the guys who're on 250/500 plan, have a blast of speeeedy year. *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_21.gif

& to all the guys who're on UL  plans like me, lets start Praying. *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/praying.gif


----------



## rajaryan_13 (Dec 27, 2006)

well according to their current plan structure they cannot provide 2mbps to Hul 900 subscribers  , that wud mean they have to stop the other plans like H3300 which is Rs 3300 per month @ 2 mbps.  So the best they can do is put 512 kbps for H900UL.  But also although not mentioned still there might be speed cap during the night ul for all the plans; like @256kbps for all   and rest of the day enjoy  2mbps with 1-5 gb data cap.   Till then 3 cheers for mr. Dayanidhi Moron


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 27, 2006)

rajaryan_13 said:
			
		

> Till then 3 cheers for mr. Dayanidhi *Moron*


 ^^good one *smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 27, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> so atlast maran & his family once again proved their colour...what next? 10 MBPS plan with 10 MB bandwidth cap.....



LMAO*e.deviantart.com/emoticons/l/lmao.gif


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Dec 27, 2006)

I am sure tht unlimited users will get a speed upgrade or a price cut...
Unlimited plans have been on the lesser priority side of BSNL/MTNL coz they were introduced after a long time these ISP's started their broadband service...
Also they were highly priced initially but were later reduced to somewhat reasonable rates(Airtel has attractive rates for unlimited plans!)...
So i guess in a couple of months there will be a speed upgrade for unlimited plans wen airtel decides to increase their bandwidth frm 128/256kbps to 1 or 2 mbps...thts the time wen competition hots up and these BSNL/MTNL guys decide to upgrade the unlimited plans...

TILL THEN LET OTHERS ENJOY THE RIDE FRM 256kbps to 256kBps....


----------



## harikatt (Dec 27, 2006)

bsnl offer for broadband connectivity at 2mbps is announced in coming months with all villages also in coverage, but,, till now i am staying in headquarter of westgodavari corporation ,  town,      but still couldnt be covered with bsnl least broadband connectivity...  and at present using the 115kbps tata indicom internet,,  

so i hope if i can get atleast the 256kbps broadband net,, i can enjoy a good with it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 27, 2006)

I am disgusted with BSNL's poor customer service and poor billing system and am not interested in these 1Mbps/2Mbps plans, as attractive as they might seem to be.


----------



## rishitells (Dec 27, 2006)

WOW IT's GREAT OFFER.
               BECAUSE I CAN NOW DOWNLOAD UNLIMITED LINUX DISTROS AND MORE SOFTWARES.....!!!!!!!!!! I AM NOW USING 256 KBPS CONNECTION AND 
THE 2 MBPS SPEED WILL BREAK THE BARRIERS.......YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
__________


			
				harikatt said:
			
		

> bsnl offer for broadband connectivity at 2mbps is announced in coming months with all villages also in coverage, but,, till now i am staying in headquarter of westgodavari corporation , town, but still couldnt be covered with bsnl least broadband connectivity... and at present using the 115kbps tata indicom internet,,
> 
> so i hope if i can get atleast the 256kbps broadband net,, i can enjoy a good with it.


 
Are you an Animator???? 
I also want to go in 3d grapchics animation field.
PLEASE  can you tell me how to go ahead in this field.
i am now in 11th class


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 27, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> so atlast maran & his family once again proved their colour...what next? 10 MBPS plan with 10 MB bandwidth cap.....



very much agree with u.........


----------



## kalpik (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ 2mbps speed is not applicable for unlimited users.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 27, 2006)

I  shifted from 500 home plan to 900 UL plus just last week , I m feeling like the biggest jerk here. Damn u BSNL.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 27, 2006)

lets c wat airtel n sify offer in coming months to counter BSNL...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 27, 2006)

My sleep cycles return to normal now.

Sigh, did I really think of a 2mbit UL? How gross of me 

Now paying 900 for 256 seems strange, but peaceful it is.


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 27, 2006)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> what bsnl did is, given a Ferrari Enzo to a Villager to use on his broken road & give a HM Ambassoder to guys, to drive on Silky smooth road.



haha , hilarious lol . Mr. Moron should read this thread.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 27, 2006)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:
			
		

> WOW IT's GREAT OFFER.
> BECAUSE I CAN NOW DOWNLOAD UNLIMITED LINUX DISTROS AND MORE SOFTWARES.....!!!!!!!!!! I AM NOW USING 256 KBPS CONNECTION AND
> THE 2 MBPS SPEED WILL BREAK THE BARRIERS.......YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOO


You cannot download Linux distros on a limited connection... unless you do not mind crossing the data-cap and paying more for it.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 27, 2006)

aryayush said:
			
		

> You cannot download Linux distros on a limited connection... unless you do not mind crossing the data-cap and paying more for it.


I think night unlimited would be there.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 27, 2006)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> All existing customers will get increased speed according to their plans. So you get a new connection or later..It doesnt matter..you will get increased datarate.
> Technical feasibility refers to the capacity of exchange and other factors like number of Dataone connections in your area. If you have many connections then I doubt you get complete 2mbps. May be they may give 1mbps only.
> I think YES, they will introduce all over india. But I'm not SURE about this. Wait for next 3 days and check local newspaper for availability/contact BSNL office at your area.



wateva u said was fine dude ... ,

but last sentence yyyyy u said to contact to BSNL officers etc etc mayn pplz here still now dunno tht 500 Rs plan is givin night free offer lolz 

wat will they know of this speed etc etc hope i see this news in NEWspapers neways


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 28, 2006)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> haha , hilarious lol . Mr. Moron should read this thread.


I dont recommend that. What if he goes nuts and complains to You Know Who. and then they will put reservations on the forum too.


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Dec 28, 2006)

duh... @Akhil Jain...

read wat others r posting...

night unlimited IS there... and SAME OLD TIMINGS....


----------



## tarey_g (Dec 28, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> I dont recommend that. What if he goes nuts and complains to You Know Who. and then they will put reservations on the forum too.



"you know who" is bigger evil than Voldemort.


----------



## kalpik (Dec 28, 2006)

Chennai plans with data caps mentioned: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=374838&postcount=14


----------



## nicole2208 (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello friends ,

Can anyone of you please confirm  when is that propsed shift of BSNL 2 Mbps plan is scheduled to happen ? Is it really from 1st Jan.,2007 or may be later than that ? And will the shift be so fast in everywhere around India ?

Please let me know if it is true..


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 28, 2006)

nicole2208 said:
			
		

> Hello friends ,
> 
> Can anyone of you please confirm  when is that propsed shift of BSNL 2 Mbps plan is scheduled to happen ? Is it really from 1st Jan.,2007 or may be later than that ? And will the shift be so fast in everywhere around India ?
> 
> Please let me know if it is true..



mayn .... ,

im tooo confused coz i can't see any stoppage of net in my home if they do transfer etc they will have to work nah !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

but net is workin fine


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 28, 2006)

Just Checked BSNL site..they have changed there Broadband Tariff.

*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=353


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 28, 2006)

vineetrocks2005 said:
			
		

> Just Checked BSNL site..they have changed there Broadband Tariff.
> 
> *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=353



What do they mean by "wherever technically feasible"? Home 500 seem the best of the lot if they keep their promise and give at least 1Mbps. And I just hope they upgrade their software for billing and do not have stupid billing errors and suffer as much as me. I am still fighting with them for billing errors from July'06 onwards. Now I have no phone (only my mobile), no broadband, nothing. I have given the application for surrender of phone line and modem. Let's see if they accept it.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 28, 2006)

thank god they didn't mess with ul-900 plan.but its bad they should have increased its bandwidth.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Dec 28, 2006)

do we need a external modem for the BSNL conn. or my ethernet port wud b fine ??

n is a telephone conn. mandatory ??


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 28, 2006)

yes. if you want to go for BSNL, then the Phone is mandatory & also a Modem. (for modem you have the choice of renting/purchasing frm BSNL or purchasing frm a vendor, but my advice would be buying it frm BSNL itself).

for Airtel too, same conditions apply.

the Cable frm the Modem has to be connected to you're PC's ethernet port.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 28, 2006)

vineetrocks2005 said:
			
		

> Just Checked BSNL site..they have changed there Broadband Tariff.
> 
> *bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=353


The page you gave the link to only is about web hosting, not DataOne Broadband.


----------



## manas (Dec 28, 2006)

Here is the correct link for new broadband plans..

*www.bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 28, 2006)

manas said:
			
		

> Here is the correct link for new broadband plans..
> 
> *www.bsnl.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352



thanks man , now it is confirmed. today i contact to local office and they knew nothing about these


night unlimited hours has not changed... sad ...
as we were expecting it to from 8 to 8
__________
and see the 1st point in notes . datalimits will be upload or download

" The downloading limits will be either up loading or down loading which ever is reached earlier."

since this time datalimit was = upload+download.
now it will either be equal to upload or download o(one thing only)

one more question... how game package wud be applied now..and who will choose it when they get 2mbps.


----------



## shyamno (Dec 28, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> and see the 1st point in notes . datalimits will be upload or download
> 
> " The downloading limits will be either up loading or down loading which ever is reached earlier."
> 
> ...



I don't believe in that..I think again the BSNL people will mess up calculating the datalimits and again there will be huge bills.

if anyone know better and is confidence about these changes i.e whether according to the new plans the datalimits will be counted on either Upload or downlaod or again it will be the total of the both..


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 28, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaa.,

as always BSNL have always got plans to EARN frm customers lolz 

see in 256kBps there were less send and received data per sec .....

now it will be 2MBps and it will be 8 times more and yaa our 2 GB i think will not last fully till last day of month max.. it will go 10 days 

GOOD IDEA BSNL hahahahahahhehehehehe


----------



## a_medico (Dec 28, 2006)

Glad they didn't mess up with UL plan. I am happy with whatever I have


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 29, 2006)

BSNL 

MA******D!!


----------



## windrider (Dec 29, 2006)

BSNL is hopeless. The only decent plan they have is the unlimited plan and the cheap bastards didn't increase the speed for that at all!


----------



## karthik55859 (Dec 29, 2006)

oh my god

JUST CHECKED MY SPEED NOW

they have already upgraded my download speed is now around 90 kbps itz true checked frm 2:10 to 2:30 at night

did anyone noticed it


----------



## Techie_Geek (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW man, already upgraded to 2 mbps

Night unlimited is upgraded to 512 kbps

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
__________


			
				a_medico said:
			
		

> Glad they didn't mess up with UL plan. I am happy with whatever I have



I believe, it's also upgraded to 512 kbps, just check ur usage records


----------



## karthik55859 (Dec 29, 2006)

Techie_Geek said:
			
		

> WOW man, already upgraded to 2 mbps
> 
> Night unlimited is upgraded to 512 kbps
> 
> ...




Wat is the download speed now?


----------



## unni (Dec 29, 2006)

I am getting 162 -170 KBps. Bandwidth speed tests showing speed to be 1.3-1.7 Mbps. My plan is Home500.



			
				Techie_Geek said:
			
		

> WOW man, already upgraded to 2 mbps
> 
> Night unlimited is upgraded to 512 kbps
> 
> ...


How do you know that its 2 Mbps? I think its only 1 Mpbs.


----------



## karthik55859 (Dec 29, 2006)

OH....,,,,

They have downgraded the speed again

I checked at 4 a.m and the download speed is normal @ 30 Kbps


----------



## Akhil Jain (Dec 29, 2006)

today i am getting more than 756 kbps and in my portal they say
home plan 500 
status normal
speed up to 2 mbps

i am getting constant 70 kbps in utorrent


----------



## unni (Dec 29, 2006)

I am still getting 200 KBps (at 7 am). Earlier, I checked at 4.30 am.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm getting speed varying from 50-80, today morning


----------



## shyamno (Dec 29, 2006)

Is the speed at the Night unlimited remaining same i.e 256 kbps or there also they will provide 2mbps..


----------



## karthik55859 (Dec 29, 2006)

ashwinnaidu said:
			
		

> i'm getting speed varying from 50-80, today morning



Yes me too but why it varies so much

I think if more BSNL Broadband users are online at same time the speed decreases and if less are online speed increases
itz just an opinion 
dont laugh at it


----------



## shyamno (Dec 29, 2006)

ashwinnaidu said:
			
		

> i'm getting speed varying from 50-80, today morning



I checked my internet connection from the BSNL's kolkata website and it gave me 507.6 kbps or 63.45 KB/s...

I think they are working for the upgradation But will they maintain such speed for the free night time usage.


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 29, 2006)

Do u think its a good work or just a tariff hike?coz if speed is doubled so are the charges.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 29, 2006)

FCUK! nothing new for me yet! grrrrrrrr 

*EDIT:*
The plans suck even more than before!
So, I guess I am better right now only in 900UL

They have given us wings and then, tied legs! WOW!


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Dec 29, 2006)

Recently i am getting speeds of 100KB/Sec-120KB/Sec on my Home500 Broadband connection


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 29, 2006)

Hope you don't loose money at that rate.

100Rs./ hour

Rs.0.80/mb - time taken 10 second
Rs.8/6mb - time taken 1 minute
Rs. 80/ 60mb - time taken 1 hour!!

Almost rip-off!! Enjoy!


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 29, 2006)

at last night i downloaded 700mb and uploaded 1.2 gb......in 2-8 time and i am having 500plan....
ul speed is terrific its above 512kbps ..and at morning i downloaded 6mb file in just 45 sec with aprrox speed of 190KBps arround six times faster than earlier.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Dec 29, 2006)

Hope you don't loose money at that rate.

100Rs./ hour

Rs.0.80/mb - time taken 10 second
Rs.8/6mb - time taken 1 minute
Rs. 80/ 60mb - time taken 1 hour!!
Rs. 800/ 600mb - time taken 10 hours.
Rs. 1600/ 1200mb - time taken 20 hours.

So, in day you can download 1440mbs @ Rs. 1920

Assumptions -
100kbps download speed 
1mb = 1000kb

Such a great deal! Can any one suggest  any better way to loose money so, quick except robbery??


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 29, 2006)

> Hope you don't loose money at that rate.
> 
> 100Rs./ hour
> 
> ...




But the usage is in our hand...if we dont download in daytime and only in Nul
2-8 then there will not be any crossing of given limit... anly net surfing dont take 2.5gb of download..

but we must be check regularly our usage to make sure we dont cross the limit or there will be heavy bills.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> But the usage is in our hand...if we dont download in daytime and only in Nul
> 2-8 then there will not be any crossing of given limit... anly net surfing dont take 2.5gb of download..
> 
> but we must be check regularly our usage to make sure we dont cross the limit or there will be heavy bills.



Don't worry, even if you do not cross the limit, there will be heavy bills as they will charge you for night unlimited usage.


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 29, 2006)

> Don't worry, even if you do not cross the limit, there will be heavy bills as they will charge you for night unlimited usage.




why they will charge for night unlimited ...if its night unlimited????????


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

^^BSNL ka ishstlye kaho ya Trend 

always something wrong in billing.


----------



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

Just Imagine If u have 2 Mbps net, then DL/UL speed will 256 KBps net, and for eg. 700 MB movie will be downloaded in 45-50 min. In Asia is biggest market for piracy....

Main problem is constant speed @ 24 hours...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Dec 29, 2006)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> why they will charge for night unlimited ...if its night unlimited????????



They will charge it due to bugs in their monitoring software. Just wait and watch.


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 29, 2006)

Huh They have software based monitoring?

I thought they used crystal balls for that considering that ppl keep on complaining about billing mistakes.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 29, 2006)

^^^

Their monitoring software has only one fault.

If u start a new connection at 2AM or disconnect it at 8AM, their software will merge it the previous session and calculate the avg charge

Just disconnect the connection everyday at 2AM and 8AM and then reconnect

Use scheduled tasks to do this and u will be fine

open notepad
type
rasdial /disconnect

and save it as disconnect.bat

goto cp>Scheduled Tasks and schedule this to run at 2AM and 8AM everyday

also add another task to schedule a connection at 2:01 AM

this is what i'm doing and everything is fine for me


----------



## kjuvale (Dec 29, 2006)

> se scheduled tasks to do this and u will be fine
> 
> open notepad
> type
> ...



same thing i am using last 10-11month and it helps 
and i have not got a single bill which is faulty


----------



## cyberzook (Dec 29, 2006)

I tested this new broadband speed at *www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php
It showed 1.39 Mbps (1403 kbps) 
Alas they will not give this speed for UL plan and I applied for UL plan a few days ago


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 29, 2006)

Yesterday night my home 500 connection here in Kolkata went up to 220kbps  ... immediately i checked with our Cafe account, business too run on 2MBPS but one UL900 (Uncles computer) that we have in 2nd floor stayed there stuck in 256kbps...

but my frnd from Kolkata (Birati) reported his UL900 run on 2mbps... but I have double checked on my home, UL900 stayed there at 256kbps..

but right now, its back to 256... downloading at 29kbps  ...

may be they were testing ???


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 29, 2006)

No upgrade is there for ul 900 plan and so no testing also.Ur friend just joked.


----------



## ashwinnaidu (Dec 29, 2006)

my friend now has 2mbps connection , and i have only 1mbps connection, we two are paying same amount i.e, 500/ month then why is this difference!!! 
  Will BSNL allow me if i pay only 250 / month ???

MR.Maran and BSNL people, before implementing anything you have double check and make sure the plans doesn't lead to controversies. After all BSNL is a government organisation.

My question is why should i pay 500 rs for 1mbps connection when the same ISP(BSNL) is providing 2mbps at same cost. Is this fair ?


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Brave_Hunt said:
			
		

> Well in my administration portal still says that I'm on *Speed 256 Kbps* Plan instead *Plan- HOME UL 900 Plus *It was always like this even when I was subscribed to *Plan -HOME500 : Speed -256 Kbps *so technically I'm not on HOME UL 900 Plus Plan. Wonder what speed would I get?  lol
> 
> 
> The plan they showed just seems like a big shagoofa  nothing more than trying to improve their performance which is highly doubtfully that they'll fulfill what they're commiting. It's BSNL afterall  heh. Anyways, since I'm HOME UL 900 Plus Plan subscriber (Billingwise  ) there's nothing impressive for me what so ever. And with these new plans calling this year as a "Broadband Year" is nothing but b**ls**t. Hopefully they'll continue to improve their service in coming months but so far nada. And that's very big disappointment for all those HOME UL 900 Plus users. Actually we've been counting on BSNL heh. For other Plan subscribers *HAVE FUN GUYS!!* It seems like It'll take us (HOME UL 900 Plus Plan subscribers) some time to join the party.


 
Ok *THIS* is the speed I'm getting afterall...

If this is how it goes....Man I have no problem about it.


----------



## royal (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh well...guess I expected too much from the Sarkari log, after all  

Anyway, I prefer to remain on 256kbps unlimited than on 2mbps with data caps, waiting for the night slot. I have spent too many sleepless nights before I changed to UL plan and with the volume of data I download every month (around 40-45 GB) I am not going back to them.  

But BSNL could atleast reduce the tariff of UL plan or increase the speed to 512 kbps


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 29, 2006)

i'm on UL900 plan & just tested that Bandwidth speed. it shows 320kbps & 366kbps
*img247.imageshack.us/img247/907/bbqr9.th.jpg*img167.imageshack.us/img167/7547/bb1tw2.th.jpg


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 29, 2006)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> Yesterday night my home 500 connection here in Kolkata went up to 220kbps  ... immediately i checked with our Cafe account, business too run on 2MBPS but one UL900 (Uncles computer) that we have in 2nd floor stayed there stuck in 256kbps...
> 
> but my frnd from Kolkata (Birati) reported his UL900 run on 2mbps... but I have double checked on my home, UL900 stayed there at 256kbps..
> 
> ...



guys livin in places like Kolkata , delhi , and other big places r lucky 

im frm gangtok and here i don't think the changes r recent  i think it may come here after Jan 15th 

neways congrats 
__________


			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i'm on UL900 plan & just tested that Bandwidth speed. it shows 320kbps & 366kbps
> *img247.imageshack.us/img247/907/bbqr9.th.jpg*img167.imageshack.us/img167/7547/bb1tw2.th.jpg



i think this site is showin wrong 

when i checked my friends 900 plan its showin something around 1466 kBps and 1122 Kbps but when im downloadin and seein it is the same givin 29 kbps to 30 

sooo try downloadin files than u will know


----------



## 24online (Dec 29, 2006)

do all u get constant download speed above 100 KBPS ???

any fluctuations ???

100 kBps means 800 kbps...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 30, 2006)

cyberzook said:
			
		

> I tested this new broadband speed at *www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php
> It showed 1.39 Mbps (1403 kbps)
> Alas they will not give this speed for UL plan and I applied for UL plan a few days ago


me too shifted from 500 to 900 UL plus plan last week.


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> i think this site is showin wrong
> 
> when i checked my friends 900 plan its showin something around 1466 kBps and 1122 Kbps but when im downloadin and seein it is the same givin 29 kbps to 30
> 
> sooo try downloadin files than u will know



yep. when i'm d/l somethin, the speed goes @15-25KBps only , might be due to the underwater Cable damage. before the Taiwan Quake i used to get solid 30KBps.


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Dec 30, 2006)

Now I'm getting 29KBps again.


----------



## tinku dhar (Dec 30, 2006)

yaaaaaaaaaaaaa...,

they said it wll be gifted frm 1st JAN soo wait till the day


----------



## drsethi (Dec 30, 2006)

I am downloading right now @speed of 228 KBPS


----------



## prankie (Dec 30, 2006)

Will other ISP's also upgrade their bandwidth???
I am using airtel dsl...


----------



## aritrap (Dec 30, 2006)

All the new plans and upgrades that BSNL has done are at this : 
*www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352

Theyve gone really mad, for Rs.3300 per month, they are giving 2mbps with a download cap of 20GB only. we can download more using the unlimited plan.

P.S. - The plans here don't mention the unlimited plans. Have they been scrapped or are they still active.


----------



## gary4gar (Dec 30, 2006)

aritrap said:
			
		

> All the new plans and upgrades that BSNL has done are at this :
> *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352
> 
> Theyve gone really mad, for Rs.3300 per month, they are giving 2mbps with a download cap of 20GB only. we can download more using the unlimited plan.
> ...


don't know about the new connections but they people having it at present will countue to enjoy net without any data caps


----------



## managana (Dec 30, 2006)

aritrap said:
			
		

> All the new plans and upgrades that BSNL has done are at this :
> *www.bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=352
> 
> Theyve gone really mad, for Rs.3300 per month, they are giving 2mbps with a download cap of 20GB only. we can download more using the unlimited plan.
> ...



Please read the last two lines in the above news item.  The unlimited users are the most affected lot.


----------



## Chirag (Dec 30, 2006)

^^
UL plans r still active but without any upgradation in speed. That sucks big time.


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 30, 2006)

who will go for UL plan if it stays in only 256? we can download lot more in the free hours in the Home 500 plan. If this really happens I am gonna change my plan to Home 500


----------



## royal (Dec 30, 2006)

tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
			
		

> who will go for UL plan if it stays in only 256? we can download lot more in the free hours in the Home 500 plan. If this really happens I am gonna change my plan to Home 500



And you can spend a lot more sleepless nights like I did b4 I switched to UL


----------



## Chirag (Dec 30, 2006)

Yea even I m gonna stick with ul plan even if it is at 256 kbps.


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 30, 2006)

Guyz.. My exams are going on... So I dont browse so often now. But my COMPUTER does it duty very honestly between night 2-8AM. Now after 2 days when I checked the status of my torrent downloads...Voila... All completed 100%.. I was shocked... So opened DUF and here is the screenshot. But now on checking at speedtest.net it is showing 150kbps download and 80kbps upload.. Are they testing the speed or already given 1mbps????



*img95.imageshack.us/img95/5930/captur30122006142444cz8.jpg


Sorry for the bad quality screenshot... If you can read numbers then it's enough!! Why waste Bandwidh?? You know its very precious at month end..


----------



## aryayush (Dec 30, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> Yea even I m gonna stick with ul plan even if it is at 256 kbps.


Same here.


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

thats really amazing. I wonder when other ISPs are gonna announce their competitive plans.  When I was at home I clocked max 15.5 GB on my 256Kbps H500 plan  I will test the taste of 2MBPs when i get back to home again

*www.iheartpaws.com/forums/images/smilies/woohoonaner2gy.gif


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 30, 2006)

i thought of changin to ul900 last month, but luckily i didn't , h500 plan rocks


----------



## hard_rock (Dec 30, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> i thought of changin to ul900 last month, but luckily i didn't , h500 plan rocks


 Yeah man.. You did right!! I think downloading faster at night 6 hours is better than downloading all time with slower speed...All my torrent ratios have increased due to higher speed. I'm satisfied with this speed!!


----------



## mkmkmk (Dec 30, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> thats really amazing. I wonder when other ISPs are gonna announce their competitive plans.  When I was at home I clocked max 15.5 GB on my 256Kbps H500 plan  I will test the taste of 2MBPs when i get back to home again
> 
> *www.iheartpaws.com/forums/images/smilies/woohoonaner2gy.gif



yeah i mailed sify about this.....but still no reply........but i think within 1 month they have to be in race,,,,,other wise quit the game.....its law of nature

happy new year to all of u


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 30, 2006)

I think they have already increased. My friends who were getting 30 kpbs download speeds are now claiming 100 kpbs


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

I am using YOU Telecoms . I wonder what they are deciding and how long will it take for them.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Dec 30, 2006)

The portal is not accessible at *10.240.112.195/ for the last 2 days. Dont know what they r doing!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Dec 30, 2006)

^^isnt this the portal addrs. *10.240.48.195/ *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/upset.gif


----------



## planetcall (Dec 30, 2006)

I just checked bandwidth of my system at home. I cant believe over my eyes....It is 41632Kbps. I am flat dead. Missing home more than ever. i wonder what I could do with all this power.


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 30, 2006)

if its 2Mbps then its 8 times faster than UL 250Kbps. That means even if u download only 2 hours lets say from 6 to 8 am its same as 8 hours download in unlimited plan. LOL.
and also they have increased D/U limit from 1 GB to 2.5GB. thats enough for normal net surfing without download.


----------



## webgenius (Dec 30, 2006)

d/l speed: 893.6 kbps
u/l speed: 200kbps

Home 500 plan. Bangalore.


----------



## aryayush (Dec 30, 2006)

tanmoy_rajguru2005 said:
			
		

> if its 2Mbps then its 8 times faster than UL 250Kbps. That means even if u download only 2 hours lets say from 6 to 8 am its same as 8 hours download in unlimited plan. LOL.
> and also they have increased D/U limit from 1 GB to 2.5GB. thats enough for normal net surfing without download.


Not if your computer, and the internet, is switched on 24 hours a day and seven days a week.


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 31, 2006)

__________


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Not if your computer, and the internet, is switched on 24 hours a day and seven days a week.


 LOL

Then ofcource UL is for U. 
BAD.MY Machine is not so good and I have to pay my Electric bills too.


----------



## Vyasram (Dec 31, 2006)

^^^
with ul plan u can dload abt 2764 MB a day, with h500 u can dl 5610 MB a day on an avg without extra costs


----------



## royal (Dec 31, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> ^^^
> with ul plan u can dload abt 2764 MB a day, with h500 u can dl 5610 MB a day on an avg without extra costs



But that is only between 2a.m. and 8 a.m....there goes your sleep unless you have found some ftp which has everything you need or you have a RS premium account


----------



## planetcall (Dec 31, 2006)

^^ Royal there is something called automation. You can automate your tasks  I have reached to maximum consumption limit of about 15.5 GB with the pity 256kbps line on H500 plan. It was all automated downloading at full throttle for the 6 happy hours


----------



## royal (Dec 31, 2006)

planetcall said:
			
		

> ^^ Royal there is something called automation. You can automate your tasks  I have reached to maximum consumption limit of about 15.5 GB with the pity 256kbps line on H500 plan. It was all automated downloading at full throttle for the 6 happy hours



Since most of my downloads are from RS, can you teach me how to automate with Rapidshare free account ?   That could be your new year gift to me .


----------



## Chirag (Dec 31, 2006)

^^
You will have to buy rapidshare account if u want to resume ur downloads.


----------



## royal (Dec 31, 2006)

Chirag said:
			
		

> ^^
> You will have to buy rapidshare account if u want to resume ur downloads.



That's what I was stressing on...no workarounds for RS . You have to stay awake whole night if you want to download from RS during "Happy Hours".  

For people like me who download mostly from RS , UL is the way to go .
However for ftp/torrent guys , Home 500 would make a very attractive plan since it will be possible for them to "automate" the downloads.


----------



## alok4best (Dec 31, 2006)

Internet for me means connectivity 24/7 ..not only 2-8 crap.so this 2 Mbps is of no use for me...coz leechers like me easily leech over 50GB a month...even If i surf only I will eat up 15GB pm...so I can only afford an UL plan...


----------



## tanmoy_rajguru2005 (Dec 31, 2006)

Actually I use torrent sites for most of my downloads. So I dont have to wake all night. And if I want other stuffs I usually do it from 6 to8 am.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 1, 2007)

^^^
same here


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 1, 2007)

me too..a torrent lover


----------



## Brave_Hunt (Jan 1, 2007)

Ok so It's 1st January 2007. What's the diffrence you guys see than previous?


----------



## shyamno (Jan 1, 2007)

on first January the speed really sucks than the previous speed.I am in Home 500.


----------



## kjuvale (Jan 1, 2007)

^^
ya the speed is worst ever sometimes its below 8kBps and sometimes its over 150kBps .............
it really sucks


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 1, 2007)

1.53 mbps down
512 kbps up

Heavy variations in speeds


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2007)

Home 500

1.8mbps down
347.92kbps up

Constant speed so far , i am happy.


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jan 2, 2007)

^^^

wats ur d/l speed..... n is HOME500 BETTER OR HOME1000


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> Home 500
> 
> 1.8mbps down
> 347.92kbps up
> ...



Where are you located ? I get 9kBps


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 2, 2007)

I am located in Kota (Rajasthan)


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 2, 2007)

welll ... ,

guys don't check in speed checkin sites download frm some place anything like mp3 etc etc and let us know it will hardly give 40 KBps


----------



## Akhil Jain (Jan 2, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> welll ... ,
> 
> guys don't check in speed checkin sites download frm some place anything like mp3 etc etc and let us know it will hardly give 40 KBps


this is bcoz the server is not able to give all bandwidth to u... i mean the server on which site is hosted..


now try this ,,, try to download several things (mp3 or other) from different sites.. u will get speeds like 20 , 25 ,30 or so...
add all these and u know u r getting more than 70 kbps...
just try simulataneous downloads..


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 2, 2007)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> this is bcoz the server is not able to give all bandwidth to u... i mean the server on which site is hosted..
> 
> 
> now try this ,,, try to download several things (mp3 or other) from different sites.. u will get speeds like 20 , 25 ,30 or so...
> ...



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..., 

i know alll the site does'nt give the same speed tht we have but when we were gettin 29 to 30 KBps in every site frm where we download than yyyy r ain't we gettin it now ... 

atleast we suld get more than 80 KBps continuosly as its 8 time more tht means 30 X 8 KBps = 240KBps but i wuld be satisfy if i wuld get atleast more than 80 KBps


----------



## Charley (Jan 2, 2007)

My speed remains is still less than 20 kpbs. No change for me.


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 2, 2007)

minimum speed in all plans increased from 256kbps to 2mbps in gujarat from this month 1 jan 2007

but there is catch.. actully this offer is kinda misleading.. they are providing  256kbps upto 2mpbs not 2mbps fix!!!!

and no upgradation in home unlimited plans  they will have 256kbps as same as before

they have done  a kinda joke


----------



## Ricky (Jan 2, 2007)

dotcommakers: 
I think I can give you explanation for that "256 kbps to 2 mbps speed or rather upto 2mbps speed".

It simply means (which is so common in developed countries) that you now have  2mbps connection but its being shared among users ..ie. You are on 2mbps shared line. And 256 kpbs  - uppto 2mbps  means that 256 is something similar that you have your own dedicated sort of allotted and I think yes its dedicated to you and this is the reason that they are short of new connection becas they only give connection on the basis of capacity ie. if on Tele.exchange is capable of 500 connection then they wont give more than 500 connection and its the reason we used to get full speed all the tiem but I think after this 2mbps thingi.. now its declined as we are now on shared ssytem fora while .!


----------



## dotcommakers (Jan 2, 2007)

i think 256kbps is better than 2mpbs shared?


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 3, 2007)

dotcommakers said:
			
		

> i think 256kbps is better than 2mpbs shared?



i don't think sooooooooooooooo we can see the speed atleast lil bit more now


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2007)

kjuvale said:
			
		

> why they will charge for night unlimited ...if its night unlimited????????



Someone already mentioned it but I want to mention again that I read some where officialy that if you want night as ie 2am as free then reconnect somwhere after 2:00 am ie. dont continue any session started earlier to 2:00 am otherwise will be counted in alloted bandwidth.
__________
hmm..

I want to share this ---> 
*www.imagetor.com/out.php/t8692_morethan1mbpson900ul.PNG
MORE THan 1 mpbs !

FYI .. I am home 900 UL PLUS !

But that was only once.. donno how !
I am still in processing of checking but .. heck.. its back 256 !
__________
Ok its damn $ucking that I on speedtest.net I am getting around 1mbps download (I am 900UL user) only for the server located in Singapore !!
All other server are giving bad tests..

And.. torrent is also giving average of 256kbps .. which means I am still geting 256kbps only and for singapore test server.. somehow more aournd 1 mbps !


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 3, 2007)

OMG...

seems like I am the only person here to get below par speeds 

i am still stuck around the 512kbps mark... wonder why?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## praka123 (Jan 3, 2007)

I am getting 2mbps on home500 plan!


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jan 3, 2007)

Download Speed: 1139 kbps (142.4 KB/sec transfer rate)
Upload Speed: 209 kbps (26.1 KB/sec transfer rate)


----------



## pramen (Jan 3, 2007)

*I am getting 800kbps on my 900 UL connection*

I am getting an amazing speed of 800kbps+ on my 900 Unlimited account.
here is my results in attachment.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 3, 2007)

*for guys on UL 900*

It doesnt matter how much speed those sites show for your connection, what matters is *are you able to download something at that speed.*

i too thought my UL900 speed was upgraded, but when i downloaded a 10MB file, the d/l speed was hovering at 23-27Kbps, i tried downloading mod files from various sites (one @ a time), but could not even get the usual 30kbps.

as far as my experience with UL900 in this 3 days of new Year, my Broadband speed's downgraded.


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 3, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> *for guys on UL 900*
> 
> It doesnt matter how much speed those sites show for your connection, what matters is *are you able to download something at that speed.*



ditto, dont post speeds from various speedtest sites, downoad something from like from MS site or whatever big org, and then post what download speed you are getting. I get 219-220KBps .


----------



## XtremeFuturistic (Jan 3, 2007)

CMON GUYS, BSNL SAYS ACC. TO NEW PLAN, THE FREE DWONLOADS TIME TIME HAS BEEN INCREASED FROM LIKE 2am TO 8am BEFORE -> SOME 10-12 HOURS, I AM NOT SURE OF THE EXACT TIMES.

WHO CAN VERIFY THAT NOW ??

n IF THATs TRUE, ALL U GUYS WITH 500 RS. PLAN WUD BE ROCKIN THE EARTH , AREnt U ?????


----------



## mail2and (Jan 3, 2007)

tarey_g said:
			
		

> ditto, dont post speeds from various speedtest sites, downoad something from like from MS site or whatever big org, and then post what download speed you are getting. I get 219-220KBps .



Yup. The most accurate test is Microsoft/Download.com servers. A lot of speed test sites are inaccurate. For instance,  sites like speedtest.net, testmy.net estimate my connection's speed as only 50-60 Kbps. However, I get perfect 240 kbps(30 kB/s) while downloading from MS servers. Even torrents average around 28 kB/s downloads and 25 kB/s uploads.


----------



## Charley (Jan 3, 2007)

> I get 219-220KBps .



You mean on downloads and uploads ?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 3, 2007)

I am also on UL 900 
Its seems that now we are not even getting 256kbps .. 
Speedtest.net is accurate site as per my experience only problem I feel is that singapore server test server is not capped somwhow by bsnl .


----------



## planetcall (Jan 3, 2007)

your speed also depends on the remote servers and the distances and the hops. So you need to have an average of a few speed tests. I believe speedtest.net is quite good as it provides many servers to test yr speed. Do 5 tests and take an average. That would be good enough


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 3, 2007)

i reside in kolkata & hence use to test the speed from calcuttatelephones site
*www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 3, 2007)

subhajitmaji said:
			
		

> i reside in kolkata & hence use to test the speed from calcuttatelephones site
> *www.calcuttatelephones.com/bandwidthmeter/initialmeter.php



this site is just crap 

when i check it always show me more than 2 MBps lolz with 900 plan as well as mine 500 plan lolz 

CRAP site


----------



## Ricky (Jan 4, 2007)

planetcall said:
			
		

> your speed also depends on the remote servers and the distances and the hops. So you need to have an average of a few speed tests. I believe speedtest.net is quite good as it provides many servers to test yr speed. Do 5 tests and take an average. That would be good enough



I know that but test from singapore server is giving around 1000kbps whereas other servers are giving below expected ie. around 150kbps ! and downloads are also arnd same ie. slower.
It means something  with singapore server !
__________


			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> this site is just crap
> 
> when i check it always show me more than 2 MBps lolz with 900 plan as well as mine 500 plan lolz
> 
> CRAP site



Site is alright , only problem is that bcz of firefox and opera's caching algo, it gives misleading results after first test.

Try this on IE 6 and you will get almost accurate result bcz IE 6 is dumb in caching but useful here


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 4, 2007)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...,

Ricky i think u r rite mate


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 6, 2007)

Hmm...

seems like I am only person with a Dataone connection getting less than 30KBps on torrents and stuff


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Join me in


----------



## baccilus (Jan 6, 2007)

Me too


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2007)

i'm on UL900 never get more than 23-27kbps *smilies.sofrayt.com/fsc/doh.gif

My bb speed 21.79Mbps=>*2.72MBps*
*img413.imageshack.us/img413/5435/bsnllm8.th.jpg *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/swoon.gif

i used IE7 for this test.

tested on *www.calcuttatelephones.com/ba...itialmeter.php site.


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 6, 2007)

^^^
test on www.speedtest.net
it has a nice user interface & seems relable too


----------



## aryayush (Jan 6, 2007)

So, what'd you expect! BSNL specifically mentions on their website that the unlimited plans will not be upgraded.


----------



## 24online (Jan 6, 2007)

today officially announced 2 mbps plan (advertisement) in my city`s news papaer by bsnl ...

so now all users of bsnl in my city get 2 mbps speed....

Ahmedabad...


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 6, 2007)

24online said:
			
		

> today officially announced 2 mbps plan (advertisement) in my city`s news papaer by bsnl ...
> 
> so now all users of bsnl in my city get 2 mbps speed....
> 
> Ahmedabad...



welll ... ,

sooo u getin the speeed ?
__________


			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> So, what'd you expect! BSNL specifically mentions on their website that the unlimited plans will not be upgraded.



hey .,

do u use BSNL tooo ?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jan 6, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> So, what'd you expect! BSNL specifically mentions on their website that the unlimited plans will not be upgraded.



What *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/upset.gif.

i know, that speed for UL plans were not upgraded. i was just trying to tell that the speed test @ thatsite is not perfect.


----------



## Vyasram (Jan 6, 2007)

all those speed test sites are crap, none of them is good including speedtest.net (they show 300kbps while i'm gettin 250KBps dload)


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 6, 2007)

@vyas , 250KBps hot dude , me getting 230


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok here is my experiance after 30 dec. 
I mostly play online games on BB. i m using 900 plan, Bsnl from last 6 months On 30 dec. i got slow surfing and downloading speed but my ping was ok as it was before. The problem got worsed on 3 jan, 4 jan, 5 jan (i nearly got 65 Kbps) but still ping seems ok. Now from 5 jan i m getting more than 150 Kbps but WTF ping goes over 1000. I never saw ping over 1000 +. But still im not getting anywhere near to 256Kbps. As usual i complaint them but no effect. Between i dont see any plus point of increasing speed to 2Mbps for other plans.

Can u guys plss put ping result from this I.P. 62.189.19.246

Cuz i wanted to make sure it isnt only mine problem. 

THX
**** BSNL


----------



## tarey_g (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ 
i am getting 333 ping on that ip.

btw , this may fix your problem.

First upgrade your modem firmware to the latest. I have MT880 modem , i upgraded the firmware and did the following settings which provided a better ping rate. If you already have the latest firmware then apply these settings too.

Open your modem seetings by typing this ip 192.168.1.1 in the web browser.(usrnm pass : admin,admin)
click on advanced>>ADSL settings
You can see the following ADSL modulation setting options here 
*img151.imageshack.us/img151/6506/liudd0.jpg

I tried out every option and got th following ping results

The pings (for my Dataone gateway) i got for each ADSL modulation settings are as follows : 

On ADSL2+ and ADSL2 44-52 ms
On T1.413 and G.DMT 48-64 ms
*On Glite 25-35 ms*
Multimode is G.DMT

Result suggests that Glite provides the least ping.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 8, 2007)

^^ I'm on home 500 plan and got MT 880 modem.for me the best result is with ADSL2+ unlike G.lite.
on adsl2+ pinging gives 

```
prakash@etch:~$ ping 62.189.19.246
PING 62.189.19.246 (62.189.19.246) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 62.189.19.246: icmp_seq=1 ttl=252 time=285 ms
--- 62.189.19.246 ping statistics ---
3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2007ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 282.425/285.776/289.217/2.773 ms
```
while with G.lite 

```
prakash@etch:~$ ping 62.189.19.246
PING 62.189.19.246 (62.189.19.246) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 62.189.19.246: icmp_seq=1 ttl=252 time=291 ms
--- 62.189.19.246 ping statistics ---
7 packets transmitted, 7 received, 0% packet loss, time 6014ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 280.822/285.056/291.881/4.139 ms
```
 In normal am getting 1.5 mbps + speeds.
also i'd like to know the version of firmware used in ur mt880.i've flashed my MT 880 from april 2005 to


> *             Model Name         *                       MT880                          *             Firmware Version             *              V200R001C01B021SP03
> Jul  6 2005


edit: i tried pinging g/w 192.168.1.1
below is the results for 30 ping

```
G.lite
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29003ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.305/0.311/0.323/0.018 ms
T1
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29000ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.296/0.304/0.327/0.018 ms
adsl2+
--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---
30 packets transmitted, 30 received, 0% packet loss, time 29042ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.296/0.302/0.321/0.018 ms
```
so which one is fast-all looks the same?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 8, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> hey .,
> 
> do u use BSNL tooo ?


Yes, I do. I am on the Home 500UL plan (unlimited).



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> What *smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/_950/upset.gif.
> 
> i know, that speed for UL plans were not upgraded. i was just trying to tell that the speed test @ thatsite is not perfect.


Oops, sorry! I was confused by that sad smiley.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 8, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Yes, I do. I am on the Home 500UL plan (unlimited).
> 
> Oops, sorry! I was confused by that sad smiley.




well .. ,

for ur kind information there is no such 500 UL plan lolz 

i think u usin 500 plan of 2.5 GB


----------



## aryayush (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry! That was a typo. I am on the Home *9*00UL plan.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 9, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Sorry! That was a typo. I am on the Home *9*00UL plan.



ooooooooooooo 

u in 900 UL than u will not get the speed difference 

wateva enjoy downloadin unlimited


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Jan 10, 2007)

@aryayush
are u preparing to change ur 900 plan from next month?


----------



## aryayush (Jan 11, 2007)

Nope. I am too lazy to bother sceduling my downloads to happen during the night. Plus, my internet connection is on 24/7, so at a speed of 2 Mbps, I would definitely cross the measly 2.5 GB even if I did the bulk of the downloading in the happy hours. And to top it off, there is the very real concern of there being some error in BSNL's calculation system. Even if they mess up one single night, the extra charge for that single night's worth of downloading would kill me. 



			
				tinku dhar said:
			
		

> ooooooooooooo
> 
> u in 900 UL than u will not get the speed difference


Yeah, I know that.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 11, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Nope. I am too lazy to bother sceduling my downloads to happen during the night. Plus, my internet connection is on 24/7, so at a speed of 2 Mbps, I would definitely cross the measly 2.5 GB even if I did the bulk of the downloading in the happy hours. And to top it off, there is the very real concern of there being some error in BSNL's calculation system. Even if they mess up one single night, the extra charge for that single night's worth of downloading would kill me.
> 
> Yeah, I know that.



dude ... ,

Good Don't change ur plan 

wat ya think im usin 500 Plan ? whole day ? nope i use my Friends 900 UL plan and frm 2am to 5 am in my place still not confirmed tht they give free download option at tht period of time 

sooo i said the officers tht will be callin them soo better they get the info frm Siliguri or frm Kolkata hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm 

thts it


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 12, 2007)

I m getting high ping. Anyone else getting? 
Is this ping due to *upgradation* or *earthquake* {in taiwan whichh breaks Fibreoptics cables under sea so, they rerouted their traffic}

Reply If anyone gets high ping. usually its stays within 350ms.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 12, 2007)

Taran0000 said:
			
		

> I m getting high ping. Anyone else getting?
> Is this ping due to *upgradation* or *earthquake* {in taiwan whichh breaks Fibreoptics cables under sea so, they rerouted their traffic}
> 
> Reply If anyone gets high ping. usually its stays within 350ms.



well ... ,

Dude clarify my Doubt wats this Ping ?


is it speeed ?


----------



## agnels (Jan 12, 2007)

Seems like online registration for broadband is not working. Applied for broadband last week and still no reply


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 12, 2007)

agnels said:
			
		

> Seems like online registration for broadband is not working. Applied for broadband last week and still no reply



yyyyyyyyyyyyy u tryin online go to BSNL office and apply thts it lolz 

they don't work properly if u apply in OFFice itself forget bout ur online service lolz hahahahhhheheheheh


----------



## indian_blues (Jan 12, 2007)

BSNL got the worst customer care service. Jeeeez they dont even pick up the call


----------



## Taran0000 (Jan 12, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> well ... ,
> 
> Dude clarify my Doubt wats this Ping ?
> 
> ...


 
Ping is the time taken by a packet to reach host to destination. Thses ays my ping is in 800+.


----------



## mkmkmk (Jan 12, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> yyyyyyyyyyyyy u tryin online go to BSNL office and apply thts it lolz
> 
> they don't work properly if u apply in OFFice itself forget bout ur online service lolz hahahahhhheheheheh





hahahaha nice comment.........thats true .bsnl is worst isp provider.......


----------



## planetcall (Jan 12, 2007)

^^ ask the perception of those sify users too  Grass is always greener on the other side of the fence. isnt it ? 
*de.geocities.com/syntronica/smilies/green-thumb_SML.gif


----------



## gary4gar (Jan 12, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^^ I'm on home 500 plan and got MT 880 modem.for me the best result is with ADSL2+ unlike G.lite.
> on adsl2+ pinging gives
> 
> ```
> ...


need link for a firmware of modem


----------



## praka123 (Jan 13, 2007)

^^  got it from driverguide.org,though u need 2 register to d/l.


----------



## subhajitmaji (Jan 13, 2007)

tinku dhar said:
			
		

> > Originally Posted by *subhajitmaji*
> > _i reside in kolkata & hence use to test the speed from calcuttatelephones site
> > *www.calcuttatelephones.com/ba...itialmeter.php
> > _
> ...


Plz Check the pics...i have tried this with different browsers too.

UL900 plan
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3771/ul900ae1.th.jpg

B700 plan
*img395.imageshack.us/img395/8528/b700dn7.th.jpg

All my frnds of Kolkata r also confirming that the site dont have any problems


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 13, 2007)

subhajit .. ,

Good work ... but still i don't think its sooo neways nice work


----------



## planetcall (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes the site returns correct results. I tested and it shows 191.7 Kbps, my ISP provides  192kbps


----------



## praka123 (Jan 14, 2007)

Calcuttaphones site is correct and btw i think visualware BB Meter is better!

*myspeed.visualware.com/


am getting an avg reading of 1.57 mbps


----------



## alok4best (Jan 14, 2007)

[blue]any site will return perfect results if it uses a decent amount of data..sites who send too little data tend to produce wrong results...u can try *2wire.com also...or there is a nice extension for firefox also named
"Broadband Speed Test And Diagnostics"...I tried this extension and felt that it gives almost perfect result...

However the best possible way to test is download some file from a fast server like Microsoft,Cnet and likes using DAP with full acceleration enabled. dnt use any other application alongside and let DAP suck how much it can...It surely gives a perfect idea of ur speed...Limewire is another such tool which sucks highest possible speed if a decent number of peers are sharing some file...


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 14, 2007)

My 900 Plus Unlimited plan is gettin 256 kbps and not 2 mbps and i think thats the case with all Unlimited plan users , right ?


----------



## Chirag (Jan 14, 2007)

^^
right.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 14, 2007)

rahul_becks23 said:
			
		

> My 900 Plus Unlimited plan is gettin 256 kbps and not 2 mbps and i think thats the case with all Unlimited plan users , right ?



yes sir where were u this days >?

Sleepin ? 

hahahahahahehehehe its really a Old new lol 

neways for 900 Ul plan there is no change of speed but all other plans there is 

256KBps to 2 MBps Speed


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Jan 14, 2007)

may be its time that we should start an online campaign complaining the partiality employed BSNL ppl.


----------



## arunks (Jan 14, 2007)

i have 250 plan and  5 mins before i got download speed in idm 257KB/sec

now i believe bsnl really provided 2 MBps support


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 15, 2007)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i have 250 plan and  5 mins before i got download speed in idm 257KB/sec
> 
> now i believe bsnl really provided 2 MBps support



welll .. ,

ya they did and i get this speed everyday


----------



## alok4best (Jan 15, 2007)

desmataks said:
			
		

> i have 250 plan and  5 mins before i got download speed in idm 257KB/sec
> 
> now i believe bsnl really provided 2 MBps support



250 Plan users try not to download too many stuff..or esle all ur happiness of higher speeds will get converted into a horrific bill at the end of the month. even 500 plan guys shud be caefull and try to use 2-8 slot..


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jan 16, 2007)

haaaahahheeee , maybe they were sleepin all these days.......( guess who's back again )


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jan 16, 2007)

hey, is the option of paying Rs.75 pm extra to get 2-8 unlimited still available for 250-home plan users?


----------



## arunks (Jan 16, 2007)

hey it really existed before???????

if yes i m ready to pay rs 75 pm..

but i do not think its possible as 250+75=325

then why will they provide it as 500 plan exists


----------



## Ashis (Jan 16, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey it really existed before???????
> 
> if yes i m ready to pay rs 75 pm..
> 
> ...



For More download in the Chargeable time!  

But I really doubt that there was any plan for getting 2-8 unlimited for a extra Rs 75/-


----------



## alok4best (Jan 16, 2007)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> hey, is the option of paying Rs.75 pm extra to get 2-8 unlimited still available for 250-home plan users?


Yeah..something like this was offered by chennai telecom(nowhere else in India)...dnt knw if it still exists..


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 17, 2007)

hard_rock said:
			
		

> Thats the SPIRIT OF A DOWNLOADER...Same here...Lets SUCK THE BSNL's BANDWIDTH...(and Rapidshare's too  )



yeahhhhh yepppeeeeee  lolllzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## emailaatif786 (Jan 17, 2007)

*2 Mbps a Dream Only!*

I am BSNL DataOne Home 250 User, (256 Kbps) in Srinagar. BSNL says I have been upgraded to 2 MBps, but my speed has deteriorated even further. I used to get a decent speed of 200-250 kbps any time during the day/night. Now I get only 150-165 kbps.
Then, are they lying.


----------



## tinku dhar (Jan 17, 2007)

*Re: 2 Mbps a Dream Only!*



			
				emailaatif786 said:
			
		

> I am BSNL DataOne Home 250 User, (256 Kbps) in Srinagar. BSNL says I have been upgraded to 2 MBps, but my speed has deteriorated even further. I used to get a decent speed of 200-250 kbps any time during the day/night. Now I get only 150-165 kbps.
> Then, are they lying.



Dude ... ,

i too was gettin this speed 

but the thing is tht they said 256 KBps to 2 MBps tht means the speed will be between 30 KBps to 215 KBps 

Sooo thts wat BSNL r upto and they r Not lyin u  

PEACE


----------



## agnels (Feb 5, 2007)

I think Broadband is only for people living in cities as I who live in a happening coastal village of Goa still don't have broadband connectivity.. What a shame..in spite Goa having one of the highest tele density in India. When will whole Goa get connected???????????????


----------



## tinku dhar (Feb 5, 2007)

God Knows lol 

hehehe nothing to do mayn


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 22, 2007)

Is BSNL Dataone available@ thane....


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 23, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Is BSNL Dataone available@ thane....


check here
__________
any one from Rajasthan?
how are the speeds guys?


----------



## 47shailesh (Mar 23, 2007)

Dude i have already looked there... my city not listed there...


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 24, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> Dude i have already looked there... my city not listed there...


then its not available!
i think there u can get *MTNL*
if there mtnl then there is no chance of bsnl ever comming there


----------



## Josan (Mar 25, 2007)

Good But ,remember that BSNl broadband is yet not avaiable in the villages ,,,so for me 2mb is not going to make any imact on my life!


----------



## pantheratigris (Mar 25, 2007)

Even Tata Indicom(VSNL) has upgraded all its users to upto 2mbps for free. Especially volume based plans. Though I never get full 2mbps but I do always get above 1Mbps all the time. Thisi is the speed test result:
*i.dslr.net/imc/0/0/7/4/26757218.png


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 17, 2007)

i have heard that BSNL is not providing new BB connections in Hyderabad.... is that true.... ?

 n pls suggest me tha best ISP for Hyd


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i have heard that BSNL is not providing new BB connections in Hyderabad.... is that true.... ?
> 
> n pls suggest me tha best ISP for Hyd


Don't know about Hyd but its true for my city Jaipur(Rajasthan)
i am in waiting list for 2 months still no chance of getting a connection due to unavailablity of ports


----------



## desai_amogh (Jun 17, 2007)

airtel is the best as i used it for a couple of months..
i also find Tata Indiacom good i used the 64kbps 6months on & on plan & downloaded around 25 GB of data.. it costed me 3200 rs.. i find tht cool


----------



## cool_dude_prav (Jun 17, 2007)

BSNL had stopped giving new connections since Jan 2007 due to unavailability of modems...

New connections are now being given from June 1st. My friend has applied and gotten it last week.

I dunno... but last heard, they have resumed giving connections...


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jun 17, 2007)

CINTEL ENTRINO said:
			
		

> i have heard that BSNL is not providing new BB connections in Hyderabad.... is that true.... ?
> 
> n pls suggest me tha best ISP for Hyd


 
yep its nearly a year for me registered, no ports available is the damn reply.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 17, 2007)

cool_dude_prav said:
			
		

> BSNL had stopped giving new connections since Jan 2007 due to unavailability of modems...
> 
> New connections are now being given from June 1st. My friend has applied and gotten it last week.
> 
> I dunno... but last heard, they have resumed giving connections...


i am brought a modem myself but still........


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (Jun 18, 2007)

really.... broadband in india is pathetic {to say the least}

 hav u guys read the aricle "India Unplugged" on pg. 32 In this month's issue of digit.... i think it reflects the truth completely.

The Last sentence Is truly *Defining*.


----------



## abhishek_del (Jun 22, 2007)

Well what MTNL and BSNL are doing is they are providing great speeds at around 1 mbps above but they have dload caps....
Now ppl get tremendous speeds and forget about the caps and exceed their limits and pay extravagant charges...This will hit MTNL big time later...
They think they can survive by fooling people.

For unlimited connections they have 256 kbps unlimited priced at around 1000 INR. and don't even think of 512 or 1mb they are way above normal users limits....

Airtel is good..You can get a 256 kbps connection at around same cost as MTNL but truly amazing service..of course the downside is that you have to get their landline also...(I am talking about Delhi in this para)

I suggest go for airtel


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Aug 17, 2007)

is there any unlimited download package for bsnl and if yes at what speed and at what price. or any night plan for downloading


----------



## RCuber (Aug 17, 2007)

^^All details available here . 
Please use the search before you post. 

There is no unlimited plan with 2 MBPS but is available @256Kbps for Rs. 900. 
All home plans other than HOME 250 has unlimited free downloads from 2AM to 8 AM ( speeds are 2MBPS )


----------

